# What are you listening to (or Watching)? Volume 8



## Sigman (Aug 19, 2008)

...continued from here.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The past couple nights I've been lulled to sleep by the sounds of thunder storms. Tonight they were absent and I find myself missing them.
(we don't get "good" storms here often)

So tonight I'm listening to "Relax with Nature" Thunderstorm.  Not quite as good as the real thing unfortunately.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More Testament - _The Formation of Damnation



















_


----------



## carrot (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Ra Ra Riot. Discovered them at the Coney Island Sirenfest. For the past few days I've been listening to them over and over, and they are really good!


----------



## iNDiGLo (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Jonas Brothers...































NOT!!!!! :nana:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC "Back in Black"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some reason, I'm hearing the theme songs (yes, "song*S*") from the television program "Viva Piñata". :cornfused:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Nigel Cook-Winning the World Over.
(He's a employee at Eset,the company that makes NOD32.) 
Next up: AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Lately I can't stop listening to Frank Zappa or G. Love & Special Sauce.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## TONY M (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> Dolly Parton - Jolene


Oh no, noooo. That is one of those songs that you only need to hear once and forever it will be embedded in you're mind weather you like it or not. My father was a huge Dolly Parton fan and he met her once or twice I think when she was much much younger. I have heard enough of Dolly Parton to do me for life.

Lately I've been listening to Slipknot Vol 1 (or so I'm told) to keep me going when I'm training. It's OK but I prefer Ramstein or hard trance.


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Some light Opeth to start the morning off...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then go purchase a Cadillac, play some rock in the stereo, and then turn it up so loud that all of the windows blow out. 

Rush "2112".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Rush "2112", then go on an archeological dig, find a curvy box with wires that vibrate & give music, then proceed to destroy it. 
Anthrax "We've Come for You All".




I wanted to listen to the song...you guessed it..."Cadillac Rock Box".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Naked Brothers Band "I Don't Want to Go to School", then go clap some dirty erasers together until you choke on all of that white powder and keel over. 
Anthrax "We've Come for You All"


----------



## pertinax (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

DJ Keoki "KeokiClash". Specifically, the mix of Rippen Kitten.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Panorama", then go get some 3D glasses, go to a regular (2D) movie, put them on, get all upset that the picture is messed up, dash the glasses to the floor, and then grind them out into the floor as though crushing out a cigerette. 
Billy Idol "Rebel Yell"




I wanted to listen to the songs "Rebel Yell", "(Do Not) Stand in the Shadows", and "Flesh for Fantasy".























Down the pipe...probably Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Moody Blues – Nights In White Satin


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Down - _Down II...A Bussle in Your Hedgerow..._


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then go eat lots & lots of salt until you get a stroke (song #2 on this album is called "The Stroke") and have to go the hospital. 
Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".




I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad" and "Death from Above" (aka. "Jet Fighter") even though I do not drive an automobile or fly a jet or any other type of aircraft for that matter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Rush "2112", then go on an archeological dig, find a curvy box that gives forth a sound when you touch it - it's got wires that vibrate & give music, then proceed to destroy it. 

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".

I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a {_toliet word censored; it would not be appropriate to use it on this BBS (and many other BBSs for that matter)_} About your Website", "Let's Break some Furniture", and "Spatula".
Worm Quartet has their own website; WQ is an "electro-synth" band that is generally not well-known outside the Rochester NY area.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

i adore the new slipknot song called psychosocial its the best ive heard in years


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

While I was on the patio having a cup of coffee a short time ago today, I "heard" the SpongeBob SquarePants opening (theme) song, but with an alteration to the lyrics:

==================================================
_Captain_: Are you ready kids? 
_Children_: Aye-aye Captain. 
_Captain_: I can't hear you... 
_Children_: Aye-Aye Captain!! 
_Captain_: Oooooooo! Who lives in a pineapple in Bikini City? 
_Children_: Gary GarBear!*
_Captain_: Who has a hard shell & meows like a kitty?
_Children_: Gary GarBear!
_Captain_: Who gobbles up food from his snail dish?
_Children_: Gary GarBear!
_Captain_: So avoid his slime if you realllllly wish!
_Children_: Gary GarBear!
_Captain_: Ready?
_Everybody_: Gary GarBear! Gary GarBear! Gary GarBear!
_Captain_: Gary...GarBear!

{Gary plays ~9 notes by removing his shell and blowing across the open portion}

Gary's "flute" .WAV sound, ~20K (20,432 bytes).
==================================================

* Garbear is pronounced "*GAIR'*_bear_" like "care bear".

I have a web page about Gary the snail *right here* if you're interested.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hmm - right at this moment streaming radio io - the acoustic channel which is playing the Dixie Chicks singing a great Bruce Robison song "Travelling Soldier"


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

SlipKnoT - _All Hope is Gone


















_I like _Psychosocial _too!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Police "Ghost in the Machine", then go kill something and direct its spirit toward a cassette-based telephone answering machine.





Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Hang On, Super Hang On, and Space Harrier.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



raggie33 said:


> i adore the new slipknot song called psychosocial its the best ive heard in years


 Hopefully the new album is good but slipknots old material the stuff they did 7-10 years ago was proper music but I'm not too fussed by their newer work. Lets hope Vol 4 rocks.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I've been "hearing" a short song from SpongeBob SquarePants, from the episode "Krabby Road" (sung to the tune of "Clementine"):
_



Time to feed him.



Time to feed him.



Now it's Gary's feeding time.



Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow.
_
I "heard" the song while I was feeding the kitty cats, and for a time afterward too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Dream Police", then have a nightmare and intentionally "forget" to put it in your dream journal.





Same as yesterday morning and the morning before: Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s -- Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Hang On, Super Hang On, and Space Harrier.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: AC/DC-Rock'n Roll Train(streaming off of ACDC.com.)
Next up: AC/DC-If You Want Blood(You've Got It) from Highway to Hell(1979).


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
> If you guessed Rush "2112", then go on an archeological dig, find a curvy box with wires that vibrate & give music, then proceed to destroy it.
> Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
> 
> ...


It should have been 2112. My JBL's and Crest amplifiers, I have to say it's absolutely incredible. The low end is monstRous, and the mids and highs are very clear. 4718 SRX single 18 " and SRX 4726 single 15 and 2 in compression horn. 2112 would absolutely be stellar on this system. 2000 watts availible, wowee! 900 watts for highs, 1100 watts for subs!:thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s, then take all of the rolls of quarters you were going to spend at the video arcade and dump them over the side of a bridge - the Juneau-Douglas bridge will do nicely here - then they'll rather quickly go "blub blub blub" all the way to the bottom with all of those bowling balls that were lobbed over the side of that bridge in the 1950s and 1960s.









Here's what the Juneau-Douglas brige looked like before they tore it down in the middle-1970s.

Loverboy "Big Ones".
I wanted to listen to the song "Working for the Weekend".





I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata between 7:00am and 8:00am PDT today, but it is not being shown until 09-13-08.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



MARNAV1 said:


> It should have been 2112. My JBL's and Crest amplifiers, I have to say it's absolutely incredible. The low end is monstRous, and the mids and highs are very clear. 4718 SRX single 18 " and SRX 4726 single 15 and 2 in compression horn. 2112 would absolutely be stellar on this system. 2000 watts availible, wowee! 900 watts for highs, 1100 watts for subs!:thumbsup:


You know, I listen to "2112" fairly frequently, but I have to listen to this music through earphones because the other three people in this house would not appreciate it at all. :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova", then get an electric guitar and blast a big honking hole in a door using it (on the MTV video for the song "Fantasy", a red "laser" beam shoots out of the guitar's pegboard {_the area at the end of the neck where the tuning pegs are_} and virtually *DESTROYS* the door).





Anthrax "Among the Living".
I wanted to listen to the song "One World".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", then follow somebody or die.





Thor "Only the Strong".
I wanted to listen to the song "Thunder on the Tundra".




As an obscure bit of trivia, the liner notes located inside the CD jewel case indicate the title of this song as "Thunder *IN* the Tundra", but the song is actually called "Thunder *ON* the Tundra".

This is one of those uncommon albums I purchased just for one song. 

I'll probably listen to several songs from the Anthrax album "Fistful of Metal" later on.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

SlipKnoT - _Vol. 3 (The Subliminal Verses)_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Thor "Only the Strong", then go to the interior of Alaska, dump some gasoline onto the permafrost (permanently frozen ground), and toss in a lighted match (if this is done correctly, you should hear something that resembles "Thunder on the Tundra" - one of the songs on this album).





Anthrax album "Fistful of Metal".
I wanted to listen to several songs I was going to listen to yesterday morning, but I was too busy performing spectroscopy (pronounced



or "spek'*TROS*'keh'pee") on a couple of lasers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some reason, I'm "hearing" "The Campfire Song Song" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "The Camping Episode": 




Let's gather 'round the campfire, 
And sing our campfire song, 
Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, 
And if you don't think that we can sing it faster, 
Then your wrong but it'll help if you just sing along.

bum, bum, bum...

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, 
And if you dont think that we can sing it faster,
then your wrong but it'll help if you just sing along. 

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, Patrick!
SONG! C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E---
_Squidward_ good!

It'll help...it'll help...
If you just sing along!
Oh yeah!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go get one of those spiked gloves, put it on your punching hand, and punch somebody in the back of the head with it.





Pink Floyd "The Wall".


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Rage Against The Machine - Know Your Enemy


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Nine Inch Nails - _The Downward Spiral :rock::rock::rock:








_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go get an old electric chair & a plastic skeleton, strap the skeleton into the chair, thoroughly douche it with saline (salt water), stand clear, and throw the switch.





Pink Floyd "The Wall" - same as I was listening to yesterday morning.




As most of you already know, I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not **ALL** of the time. 

Last night, I "heard" the song "Auf Wiedersehen" by Cheap Trick, and a short time ago this morning, I "heard" the song "Stand" by R.E.M.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Pink Floyd "The Wall", then go take some "acid" and watch walking hammers "march" toward a very light grey brick wall and start hammering it down.





Autograph "Sign In Please".


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metallica - _Cyanide_ :rock::rock::rock:

A single from the soon to be released - _Death Magnetic 








_Only a week away...I'm getting excited!!! :naughty:


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alan Jackson- the low end with the Crest amps is incredible! Also the Hank Williams Jr tribute is awesome too!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Autograph "Sign In Please", then write your name rather badly (in midnight blue crayon) on a very large sheet of construction paper, then attempt to get rid of it by stuffing it down the garbage disposal and flipping the little switch near the sink - forgetting to run the water of course.





R.E.M. "Green".




I wanted to listen to the song "Stand".
Later on, I might listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World".

I'd normally watch Viva Piñata between 7:00am and 8:00am PDT today, but it won't be on for another week



(VP is moving to KMAX channel 31 in Sacramento CA. USA; 11:30am PDT Sept. 13).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I listened to the song "Best Day Ever" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "Best Day Ever".
On the DVD set this episode is on, the song appears by itself as a "Karaoke video", so I did not have to actually view the episode in order to listen to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed R.E.M. "Green", then check with the sun by staring into it until it becomes really, really dim...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!*





Cheap Trick "Heaven Tonight".




I wanted to listen to the song "Auf Wiedersehen".

I also want to listen to the song "Best Day Ever" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode of the same name. I have the DVD this song is on (and it's on its own - not part of the episode, so I do not have to actually watch the episode in order to listen to this song.)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some reason, I'm "hearing" "The Campfire Song Song" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "The Camping Episode": 




Let's gather 'round the campfire, 
And sing our campfire song, 
Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, 
And if you don't think that we can sing it faster, 
Then your wrong but it'll help if you just sing along.

bum, bum, bum...

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, 
And if you dont think that we can sing it faster,
then your wrong but it'll help if you just sing along. 

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G Song, Patrick!
SONG! C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E---
_Squidward_ good!

_Patrick_ It'll help...it'll help...
If you just sing along!
Oh yeah!


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Nine Inch Nails - The Slip :rock::rock::rock:






Very cool of Trent to make this whole album a FREE download from the NIN website! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Megadeth - Of Mice and Men

Damn...song...stuck in my head :sick2:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Heaven Tonight", then go take a bunch of "downers" (sleeping pills) with a couple of bottles of stolen booze...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* (this is pretty much what the song "Auf Wiedersehen" is about)





Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".




I wanted to listen to the songs "Radioland" and "The Voice of Energy".
Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "Autobahn".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity", then go swallow a bunch of transistors, diodes, ceramic disc capacitors, and resistors...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA TOO!!!* They simply won't digest!!!





Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion".




I want to listen to the songs "Everybody Wants You", "Listen to the Heartbeat", and "It Keeps You Rockin'".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A short time ago, I listened to the song "Best Day Ever" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode of the same name.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> Metallica - _Cyanide_ :rock::rock::rock:




Me too. I think it's sad to hear his voice these days  Just not the same.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now:Kenny Rogers-Blaze of Glory.
Next up:Kenny Rogers-Buried Treasure.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then go get yourself a brand spanken new SureFire 10X Dominator!!!





I want to listen to the songs "The Stroke", "Too Daze Gone", and "Don't Say No".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For the last hour or so, I've been "hearing" the song "Can't Keep My Eyes off of You" - the song on the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "To Love a Patty"


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I've been listening "If I had my way" by Shirley Manson for 2 days (12 times)now, I guess I liked too much the T:TSCC's 2nd season beginning


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Still listening to the singles from Metallica's upcoming _Death Magnetic_ (and watching the videos). I'm trying to like it. I really am...

...but it's not working. It definitely sounds like they've made an honest attempt to return to the days of "_...And Justice for All", _but those days are long behind them now. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Allegro, Op. 60, No. 7 by Matteo Carcassi. 
Fantasia 14 by Narvaez.
Soleares by Pepe Romero.


----------



## Russianesq (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

ACDC - Rock 'N Roll Train


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> Metallica - _Cyanide_ :rock::rock::rock:
> 
> A single from the soon to be released - _Death Magnetic
> 
> ...


I just purchased this album; I can't wait until it arrives so that I can listen to it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I like the new songs, I especially like _All Nightmare Long_ and _Broken, Beat & Scarred. :rock::rock::rock:

_Click HERE to listen to a few of the new songs.


I agree his voice has sounded better...but you can't expect him to sound the same as he did 20 years ago. There was a definite change in his voice after he quit drinking and smoking. Go figure! 

I think this album is the best they've done in 20 years though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kiss "Dynasty", then go paint big stars on your face and then go start smashing things like bass axes (bass guitars), effects pedals, drums, preamps, amps, microphone stands, lights, ladders, freestanding walls, and things like that.





ELO "Out of the Blue".




I want to listen to the songs "Steppin' Out", "Mr. Blue Sky", and "The Whale".


----------



## SolarFlare (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*






Dynamic, syncopated, ferocious, genius. Well worth the 5 year wait. This is the metal album of the decade.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

My official copy of _Death Magnetic _:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:







IMHO, definitely the best Metallica album in 20 years!


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> I just purchased this album; I can't wait until it arrives so that I can listen to it.



Can't wait to see what you think about it!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> Can't wait to see what you think about it!


You shouldn't have to wait an ungodly long time...it's shipping out of Pennsylvania - not overseas. :thumbsup:

What did you expect I'd be listening to right now while I'm waiting for Death Magnetic?
If you guessed ELO "Out of the Blue", then go...well...I don't know what you need to do while listening to this music...drown a whale I guess.





The theme songs from Viva Piñata, seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

OK, I take back what I said about _Death Magnetic_. Hetfield's voice has changed, sure, but it's still good. Just different

Having listened to it from start to finish a couple of times now...it's really a great album. 

I'm loving _All Nightmare Long_ :bow:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the theme songs from Viva Piñata, then repeatedly hit yourself *HARD* with a big stick (a baseball bat will do in a pinch) and see if candy comes out.





Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Europe Endless", "The Hall of Mirrors", "Showroom Dummies", and "Trans-Europe Express".


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

What else? More _Death Magnetic _:rock::rock::rock:

I'm really loving _The End of the Line _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed the "Armageddon over Wacken" compilation, then go to a heavy metal concert (Metallica or Anthrax will do in a pinch here), and intentionally ignore the "NO STAGE DIVING" signs so that security comes & hauls your butt off to jail.





Aldo Nova "Subject"




I want to listen to the song "Monkey On Your Back" - it's about people who get hooked on heroin.
I wanted to listen to it even though I do not use (and have never used) heroin or other needle drugs. :cornfused:
I also wanted to listen to the songs "Armageddon (Race Cars)", "Hey Operator", and "Africa (Primal Love)".

Later on, I may also listen to the song "Best Day Ever" from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode of the same name.

And after that, I may listen to the new Metallica album "Magnetic Death"...er...uh..."*Death Magnetic*" - I just received it early yesterday afternoon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Death Magnetic", then go buy something you've always wanted!!!



(_YAY_, you finally got one correct!!!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Now I'm listening to Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
I wanted to listen to the song "Too Daze Gone".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Death Magnetic", then put a bunch of powerful horseshoe magnets inside of a coffin and sprinkle a liberal amount of iron filings on & around it.





Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## js (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Currently, I'm super excited about Christina Aguilera's new single "Keeps Gettin' Better", which is part of a greatest hits collection that will be sold at Target starting Nov 11. There will also be one more new track on that album.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Megadeth - "_Rust in Peace...Polaris"

High priest of holocaust, fire from the sea
Nuclear winter spreading disease
The day of final conflict
All pay the price
The third world war
Rapes peace, takes life_

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Tempest UK said:


> Megadeth - "_Rust in Peace...Polaris"
> 
> High priest of holocaust, fire from the sea
> Nuclear winter spreading disease
> ...



One of the greatest heavy metal albums of all time!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some reason, I had to hear Megadeth _Rust in Peace :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> One of the greatest heavy metal albums of all time!!! :bow::bow::bow:



It's between that and _Master of Puppets_, I think. I'd probably get shot if I placed a Megadeth album above Metallica's discography, though :duck:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then always, _always, *ALWAYS!!!*_ say no.






Metallica "Load".


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Tempest UK said:


> It's between that and _Master of Puppets_, I think. I'd probably get shot if I placed a Megadeth album above Metallica's discography, though :duck:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Actually, IMHO Megadeth's _Rust in Peace _is far superior to Metallica's so called _"Black" _album, both released within a year or so of each other. I may get flamed for that statement, but after waiting five years for the _Black Album_, I was fairly disappointed...of course, after all these years, it has grown on me considerably. Megadeth's _Rust _instantly blew my mind the very first time I heard it, as it has each and every time I've heard it since.

Let the flames begin...:devil:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Oh yeah...right now I'm listening to the awesome _Death Magnetic _for the umpteenth time. I REALLY do LOVE that album!!! :twothumbs

Specifically, right now I'm listening to - _Cyanide _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Load", then go out and slash somebody's tires (or "tyres" if you prefer)...*O WAIT!!!* That's a really rotten idea as well!!!





Anthrax "We've Come for You All".





At 11:30am PDT, I plan on watching Viva Piñata. 
The episodes "The Old Piñatas Home" and "Shirley Shells Out" are scheduled to be on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then install a big stereo in your Cadallic, and crank up rock music in your "Cadillac Rock Box" so loudly that the car's windows pop out.





Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".




I want to listen to the songs "Catharsis", "Inside Out", "Born Again Idiot", "Hog Tied", "Big Fat", "Alpha Male", and "Pieces".


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Ozzy Osborne Randy Rhoads Tribute album. That guy could really play an axe.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Rush- Roll the Bones (Bravado). Great song with great lyrics.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then go buy yourself something you've always wanted!!!




*YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then finish your drink & down your smoke.





Billy Squier "Don't Say No".




I wanted to listen to the songs "The Stroke" and "Too Daze Gone".

Later on, I may also listen to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Hang On, Super Hang On, and Space Harrier.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Mercyful Fate - _Melissa_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then find out "Whadda You Want from Me", write it down on paper, crumple the paper up, carelessly toss it in the wastepaperbasket, and water it in well with hot water from the kitchen faucet.





Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms".




I wanted to listen to the song "Money for Nothing".
The lyrics are rather fun, but there is a toliet word in there so I should not post them on this BBS.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dutchess and the Proverbial Mind Spread - Primus


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms", then you must really want your MTV!!!








*YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*   

Later on, I may also listen to music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Hang On, Super Hang On, and Space Harrier.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Judas Preist- THE SENTINEL-WOW! tHE JBL's like this song!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

At this moment I hear the clock ticking.

Been doing books on cd in the truck.

May try Pandora.com here in a bit.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Survivor-The Search is Over- A good song for Greta!


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Easy Lover- Phil Collins. The Crest amp really has some balls, contrary to popular opinion. I've never heard such impact, WOW!


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Great White- House of broken Love!


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Rush has a new DVD coming out, Huurray!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then go buy yourself something you've always wanted!!! (a SureFire 10X Dominator, a Blu-ray laser, or a Light Cannon 100 HID for example?)





*YAY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*   




At 11:30am PDT, I plan on watching Viva Piñata. 
The episodes "The Transparent Trap" and "To Catch a Pester" are scheduled to be on.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Lääz Rockit - _Left for Dead _
















First new album in years...it definitely KICKS *SS!!! :naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then shoot up *WAAAAYYY* more C11 H17 N2 O2 S Na (sodium pentathol) than is necessary to admit the truth when they "axe" about the dirty "ask" in the trunk.





"The Beavis & Butt-Head Experience".


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Motörhead - _Motörizer_


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

country death song- violent femmes
fever for the flava- hot action cop


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Huey Lewis and the News- I Want A New Drug.
Next up: Shania Twain- Rock This Country.


----------



## taiji (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IXa2pNGVj8&feature=related


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Breathless - Dio


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Candy-O", then go run over some light bubs until all of the car's tires (or "tyres" if you prefer) pop, then sweep up all of the glass and dump it into the wheeled garbage can (or "wheelie bin" if you live in the UK).





Anthrax "Volume 8: The Threat is Real".





I wanted to listen to "Crush", "P&V", "Born Again Idiot", "Harm's Way", "Big Fat", and "Alpha Male".


----------



## imfrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A lot of Blink 182 lately


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Blue Man Group - "the Complex" in my truck. Fixin' to go watch Tivo'd F1 racing!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "something by Anthrax", then...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*YAY!!! YOU GUESSED CORRECTLY!!!*





Anthrax "Volume 8: The Threat is Real".





At 11:00am PDT, I plan on watching Viva Piñata. 
The episodes "My Sweet Sours" and "Six Million Dollar Piñata" are scheduled to be on.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Bloodsimple - Overload


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "something by Anthrax", then...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*YAY!!! YOU GUESSED CORRECTLY...AGAIN!!!*





Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metallica - _Death Magnetic...The Demo Album _
From the "Coffin Box" edition of Death Magnetic.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "something by Anthrax", then...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*O NOOOO!!!*
You got one incorrect!!!
Go break something and then attempt to dispose of the evidence by vacuuming.





Led Zeppelin "In Through the Out Door".


----------



## MWClint (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

On my way home from work this morning.
Alice in Chains - Facelift.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Last CD before I got out of the truck was Nickelback - All the Right Reasons


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "something by Anthrax", then...




















*O NOOOO!!!*
You got another one incorrect!!!
Go break something, stomp on the pieces until they're really small (you'll see why momentarily), and then attempt to dispose of the evidence by flushing.





Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



MWClint said:


> On my way home from work this morning.
> Alice in Chains - Facelift.



Excellent choice 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Knifekulture (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

E-Z-O House of a 1,000 pleasures


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

In the truck just now "Disturbed - Believe"


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Overkill - Immortalis


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then drink in strength for comic relief, ask somebody if they can deliver, like a monster crossing the Hudson River...*STOMPING!!!*





Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real". 





Later, I may also listen to music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Enduro Racer, and Space Harrier.

A bit earlier this morning, I "heard" the song "Loop de Loop", from the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "Your Shoe's Untied".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "I'm the Man", then go to a live concert and start saying toliet words into the singer's mic even if the venue the band is playing at forbids cuss words.





Music from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe, Outrun, Enduro Racer, and Space Harrier.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Temple Of The Dog - Reach Down

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Death Angel - _Act III _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed music from Sega coin-op video games, then take all of the rolls of quarters that you were going to spend at the arcade and toss them over the side of a bridge - the Golden Gate bridge or the Tacoma Narrows bridge will do quite nicely; the Juneau-Douglas bridge will even do in a pinch here.









This is the Juneau-Douglas bridge. 

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


----------



## WadeF (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Listening to Opie and Anthony.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then drink in strength for comic relief, ask somebody if they can deliver, like a monster crossing the Hudson River...*STOMPING!!!*





Cheap Trick "Heaven Tonight".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Heaven Tonight", then shoot up the best stuff in town until you go to Heaven Tonight.





Twisted Sister "Stay Hungry".





The song "I Wanna Rock" on this album is what the song "Goofy Goober Rock" on SpongeBob SquarePants: The Movie is based upon.

At 11:00am PDT, I plan on watching Viva Piñata. 
The episodes "Beauty and the Beasts" and "The Talented Mr. Hack" are scheduled to be on.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well what did you ecpect I'd be listening to? If you guessed "the way of the fist" by five finger death punch. You would be right and need to log off cpf and do something else


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

:lol: at mossyoak's post!!! 

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Twisted Sister "Stay Hungry", then don't stay away from Captain Howdy...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* I think that Captain Howdy's a pedo!!! So you'll really WANT to stay away from that bungknocker!!!





Dokken "Tooth and Nail".


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More _Death Magnetic... :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Dokken "Tooth and Nail", then fall into the fire and stay waiting...till heaven comes down.





Billy Squier "16 Strokes" (this is a "best of" album).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "16 Strokes", then go make a cellular peptide cake (with mint frosting), put 16 candles in it, ignite (light) them, and then gently slide it off the counter and to the floor in such a manner that it lands on the floor top-down and becomes ruined.





Metallica "The $9.98 CD -- Garage Days Re-Re-Visited".





I may pop in Worm Quartet "Sumophobia" a bit later on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Metallica "The $9.98 CD -- Garage Days Re-Re-Visited", then go get a scalpel and attempt a (Crash Course in) Brain Surgery on yourself...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY TERRIBLE IDEA!!!*





Pink Floyd "The Wall".


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"falling to pieces" by firewind on you tube, metal/rock


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Pink Floyd "The Wall", then go take some 'cid (slang for the illegal street drug LSD), and watch a large group of claw hammers (with red handles) march toward a tall white wall fully intent on ripping its bunghole off...er...uh...*TEARING IT DOWN!!!*





Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC - _Flick of the Switch _:rock::rock::rock:






Still haven't got the new one - _Black Ice _:sigh:

Maybe I'll stop and get it tomorrow...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture", then dress up like a headbanger in leather, go to a heavy metal concert (Anthrax or Metallica are appropriate; even Exciter, Megadeth, or Raven will do in a pinch here), then go stagediving when there are clearly-posted signs advising you not to do so, forcing security to come & get you and then haul your butt off to jail.






Dio "Holy Diver".





*Edit, a bit later the same morning:* Now I'm listening to Anthrax "Stomp 442".

*Edit a second time, a bit later the same morning:* I just purchased AC/DC "Black Ice"...we'll soon see just how good (or bad!) it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well???


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I purchased the AC/DC album from Ebay, so it'll be at least a couple of more days before I actually get to listen to it. 

For now though, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Dio "Holy Diver", then get somebody to wrap you with heavy chains and then push you into very deep water (the Marianas Trench in the Pacific Ocean will do here).





Anthrax "Stomp 442".





At 11:00am PDT, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week. 
According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Stomp 442", then go to the dump and roll a bunch of garbage into a huge ball (make certain that there is at least one toliet and two clothes dryers in the ball when you finish).





Raven "Rock Until You Drop".





I'll probably listen to Raven "All for One" later on; I may also listen to Billy Squier "Tell the Truth".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I am eating a bag of "Cyclone Salt & Lime Wheat Snacks right now and that makes hearing anything else QUITE challenging!

I do all my best listening in the truck!

That said maybe something soothing like Disturbed may be coming up....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Wiped Out", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*









I'll probably listen to Billy Squier "Tell the Truth" later on - I was going to listen to it yesterday but never got around to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Rock Until You Drop", then go to a concert, sneak onto the stage when nobody is watching, smash a drum set and bash the H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws out of a couple of bass axes (guitars).





AC/DC "Black Ice".




This is the first new album that AC/DC has produced in eight years; we'll see how it sounds.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

WEEEEEELLLLL?????!!!!!????


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I actually like it - and this is coming from a professed metalhead! :rock:

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed AC/DC "Black Ice", then go to a concert, sneak onto the stage when nobody is watching, smash a drum set and beat the living tweedle out of a couple of bass axes (guitars).





Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".




Later, I'll probably listen to Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I want to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a Poop About Your Website", "Let's Break some Furniture", "Spatula", "Monotony", and "Redundancy".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then drink in strength for comic relief, ask somebody if they can deliver, like a monster crossing the Hudson River...*STOMPING!!!*





Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".


----------



## deepinside (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Elton john - "your song":thumbsup:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Ray Parker Jr-Ghostbusters.
Next up- Dr. Love-Disco Inferno(Halloween Mix).(Yes,this is really a Halloween mix of Disco Inferno.I'm not kidding.)

(What can I say...tomorrow's Halloween..and I've got spookiness on my mind..)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The dang washing machine is on the other side of the wall to my left and is making a heck of a racket!

Besides I gotta hit the sack pretty soon!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm in the Halloween mood myself...

King Diamond - _Them _:devil::devil::devil:







Later,

_Conspiracy :rock::rock::rock:_






Gotta listen to them both, since they follow the same story...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then go find somebody who calls themselves your closest friend, but sits on their high horse, refuses to go to a party, and makes themselves invisible.





Metallica "Ride the Lightning".


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

King Diamond - _The Graveyard _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go sit in an electric chair, make certain that the executioner hoses you down well with saline (water with salt added) or seawater, and then wait for the executioner to throw the switch...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY CRUMMY IDEA!!!*





Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".





At 11:00am PDT, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week. 
According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm gonna check out King Diamond.

I'll let ya know what I think later!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then go find somebody who calls themselves your closest friend, but sits on their high horse, refuses to go to a party, and makes themselves invisible. Then go find somebody or something you can "H8" at least 1,000 times in rapid succession.





Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Oh yeah kind diamond, strange dude, but some cool stories in his music, the first one i listened to was "abigal".

I just bought FIREWINDs album "the premonition" the wholealbum was pretty damn good. The first song i skipped, as i did not like it. The rest i listened through the entire album, not rembering some of the song titles as i was working on sorting through some clothes, one of the songs took me by suprise, a rock version of maniac, the flashdance song, its not bad, "head up high" was one of the better ones, but i liked them all, almost except for the first one as i mentioned


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

So far King Diamond is getting from 3 to 5 stars in my WMP.

I really dig groups like Armored Saint, Blind Guardian, Children of Bodom and stuff like that.

King Diamond is more story telling than hot rock/metal for the most part.

Again I find that putting in an artist or a song in search on Pandora.com will get me all sorts of possibilities.

For now I think I'll give some Anthrax a go.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

You may want to check out KD's other band, the legendary "Mercyful Fate." 

Not really as story oriented as his solo stuff, just good evil music.






Check out: _In the Shadows _:rock::rock::rock:






Probably my favorite.

OK, there are a couple of "story" songs, like _The Bell Witch,_ _The Legend of the Headless Horseman_, etc. but they are separate stories, instead of the whole album being a story with the songs being "chapters" like his solo material.

Another good one is _Melissa_ 







BTW I'm listening to that one right now...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then go find somebody who calls themselves your closest friend, but sits on their high horse, is transparent in critical moments, refuses to go to a party, and makes themselves invisible. Then go find somebody or something you can "H8" at least 1,000 times in rapid succession.



(_Same as yesterday morning!_)

"Heavy Metal The First 20 Years" (this is a compilation album).




I want to listen to the songs "Free-for-All" by Ted Nugent, "Eighteen" by Alice Cooper, and "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Gonna try it Toohotruk!

A bit of Avenged Sevenfold just now....


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dream Evil "children of the night"


----------



## Arctic Corsair (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Toby Keith - Dream Walkin'


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "Heavy Metal The First 20 Years", then go jaywalk or something (so that you're "Breaking the Law"), and some cop arrests you and throws you in the clink.





Raven "Stay Hard", Raven "The Pack is Back", and Autograph "Sign In Please".


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm listening to Metallica - _Death Magnetic :rock::rock::rock:_ 





My autographed copy of _Death Magnetic_ 

Because I went to a Metallica concert last night...and actually MET James and the boys!!! Yep, I scored a backstage pass and was able to shake hands and talk to each one of them for a few minutes (as well as get a few autographs of course! :naughty and let me tell you, they are VERY cool and were extremely pleasant to talk to...and that even includes Lars!  He was really nice and cooler and more accommodating than I ever expected. Who would have guessed? :shrug:

It really was one of the greatest experiences of my life. :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

That is ***SO COOL*** (or "KOOL" or "KEWL")!!!       

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Stay Hard", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> It really was one of the greatest experiences of my life. :twothumbs



Awesome! Where did you see them?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I most certainly am NOT listening to all the hoopla and praise for our new savior and lord the Obama!

Last disk in the truck is Fuel - Sunburn.

Gonna check recent additions in WMP to find out how successful Ares has been since last night.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Tempest UK said:


> Awesome! Where did you see them?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Salt Lake City.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Angra - Temple of Shadows


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Screaming whining spoiled 9 year old.

As usual.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "The Pack is Back", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*









Some anonymous seminferious bungsnoidial tubloidial buttsnoid thinks I'm using this thread as a weblog (or "blog" if you prefer); I don't see even the slightest sign of that however. I already maintain a weblog (link is in my signature line) - no reason to post any of that on this BBS. *NO* rules are being violated - or even bent here.

Here's the message he sent (because he's an anonymous bungknocker, I think it's kosher to post this here):

===========================================================================================
_Well what did you expect I'd be emailing you about?

If you guessed it was because you have turned the "What are you listening to?" thread into your blog then go down to the local convenient store and buy yourself a winning lottery ticket because you are correct!!!!!

I really wanted to email you about how much it bugs everyone here that you keep managing to bend the rules for your own agenda._
===========================================================================================


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Some people are just A-Holes.

You are not bothering the majority of us!


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
> If you guessed Raven "The Pack is Back", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



What did you expect me to be reading? If you guessed a hateful, misguided and incorrect email from somebody that needs to get a life, then you're correct!!!!

So, turn on your PC, log into CPF, make another post about "_What you are listening to" _and don't worry about it! :thumbsup:

Your posts don't bother me in the least!


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC - _Black Ice _

















"Blue" version...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Beyond Fear - (self titled album)

The Human Race just now.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Mr. Big...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsP4qAB4sUs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va3PrhB1-NI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlISPg1WvBc&feature=related

And finishing the night with some Metallica


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: AC/DC-Rock n' Roll Train.
(From their newest CD,Black Ice.) I don't have the CD yet (streaming it off of their site.) I ordered the CD as a early Christmas present for myself.(I'll wait until Christmas to open it,even though it'll arrive this month.)


----------



## Knifekulture (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"Transmission" Joy Division


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Thank you all for your support!!! :thumbsup:
I knew I wasn't breaking or even attempting to circumvent any rules despite what the anonymous bunghole said.

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Autograph "Sign in Please", then go beat the living tweedle out of something, and then attempt to dispose of the evidence by vacuuming - and don't forget to discard the vacuum bag when you've finished, or somebody might discover your "dirty little secret".






Billy Squier "Tell the Truth".
I want to listen to the song "Time Bomb".




"He built himself a time bomb,
A ticky talky time bomb,
And it's about to explode under me..."





I might listen to Anthrax "Fistful of Metal" later on, so I can hear the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad", "I'm Eighteen", "Panic", "Subjugator", and "Death from Above" aka "Jet Fighter".

At 11:00am PDT, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.


----------



## luckee (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Now, James Patterson's Cat and Mouse Audio Book. I'm to lazy to read.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hockey. Screw music.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metallica - _Death Magnetic - the Demos_ - from the "Coffin Box" edition :rock::rock::rock:

It's weird to listen to these versions of the songs after getting used to the actual album...they're still cool though!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Billy Squier "Tell the Truth", then go build yourself a time bomb. A ticky talky time bomb. Cut one of the speaker wires (so you don't hear it tick or talk at night), set it to discharge at 2:37am, slide it under your bed, and then go to bed.





Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".

I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad","I'm Eighteen", "Panic", "Subjugator", "Death from Above" aka "Jet Fighter", "Anthrax". "Across the River", and "Howling Furies".






Yesterday morning, I listened to the albums Skinny Puppy "Bites" (so I could hear the song "Church in H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws"), R.E.M. "Document" (so I could hear the song "It's the End of the World As We Know It (and I Feel Fine)"), National Lampoon "That's Not Funny, That's Sick", and AC/DC "Highway to H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A little Merciful Fate just now...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Having a Floyd fix right now and making my eardrums bleed listening to "Brain damage" from The Dark Side of the Moon album... :devil:


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Crazy Town - Butterfly
Softcell - Tainted love
The verve - Bittersweet symphony
Darude - Sandstorm
Drowning pool - Let the bodies hit the floor

And some spanish music

Demetrio Gonzalez - Mexico lindo y querido (A huevo!)
Vicente Fernandez - Corrido de Monterrey


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go buy yourself one of those spiked "brass knuckles" things, and use it to punch through as many car windshields as you can before your arm poops out.





R.E.M. "Document".




If I've said this once, I've said it 31,054,500 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not *ALL* of the time.


----------



## gtsx (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

*Shadowfax*--------_Esperanto_


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Arcade-"cry no more"
nightwish- "bye bye beautiful"


----------



## bigslick (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dream Theater- Panic Attack
Lamb of God- Laid to Rest
Children of Bodom- Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just this minute "Buried Alive" by Metallica, Megadeath and King Diamond.

Other stuff I consider 5 star coming up....

Just now "Losers and Winners" by Accept!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: AC/DC-Anything Goes.
Next up: AC/DC- She Likes Rock n' Roll.(From their new 2008 album:Black Ice).
(Both streaming from acdc.com.)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed R.E.M. "Document", then go to Bajor in a runabout, transport as many locusts (grasshoppers) from the surface as you can, go to the third planet in the Terran system at maximum warp (being absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you drop out of warp just before you reach low orbit), and transport all of the locusts into the lower atmosphere of all land masses in temperate regions (this does not include deserts or the arctic regions) as you can...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* Better just beat the living tweedle out of some glockenspiels instead.





Boston "Don't Look Back".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Boston "Don't Look Back", then go beat the living tweedle out of some regular and bass axes (guitars) just for the "H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws" of it.





Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Spreading the Disease", then go get committed into a mental institution, refuse to take "your medication, Mr. Brown", and attempt to escape by using a 4.42TW (terawatt) particle beam to cut through the bars.





Ratt "Out of the Cellar".


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

fates warning "silent cries"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dadgum LOUD washing machine just around the corner from me!

Gonna hit sack soon anyhow.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Strokes! 

I had _Is This It?_ going on the way home.


----------



## nobody (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Beyrouth Ecoeuree by Clotaire K


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Stinkin' washing machine is going again.

MAYBE I can overcome it with some Heavy Metal...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed AC/DC "Back in Black", then go get hammered at the bar, and forget about the tip - we'll get H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws to pay. Then figure out that rock & roll really ****IS**** noise pollution, and that heavy metal's really where the money is.






Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".




Later on, I'll probably listen to Anthtrax "We've Come for You All".

At 11:00am PDT, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm listening to the Mirror's Edge main theme :twothumbs


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

europe-"open your heart"


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Marilyn Manson - _Holywood _


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

nickelback-cover of zz top, "sharp dressed man"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then put a really big stereo in your "Cadillac Rock Box", and crank it up to 11.




YAY!!! You got yet one correct! Go break something, stomp on the pieces until they're really small (you'll see why momentarily), and then attempt to dispose of the evidence by vacuuming.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The inside of my eyelids screaming GO TO BED!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Stomp 442", then go get "Fueled", and be certain that you're "Riding Shotgun" when your truck veers off the road and hits an overpass...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* So just say Minimum Effort Maximum Dave instead.





Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".




I may listen to Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real" later on.
As you have probably figured out by now, this is my all-time favourite album.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metallica - _...And Justice For All _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








I'll probably listen to Anthrax "Stomp 442" later on, so I can listen to the songs "Fueled" and "King Size".


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Naildown - Judgement Ride
Parkway Drive - Romance Is Dead
MinSyMaV - Scarred Horizon
Luminaris - Antimatter Antilight Radiation


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Stomp 442", then go to the dump and roll a bunch of garbage into a gigantic "Ball of Confusion" - being certain that there is at least one defective clothes dryer, one busted toliet, and two cracked lavatories (bathroom sinks) in there.





Autograph "Sign in Please".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For once (no dishwasher, washing machine or dryer or even AC/heater running) I hear the clock ticking loudly!

Maybe some Big Band/Swing coming up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Stomp 442", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Mercyful Fate - _Return Of The Vampire-__The Rare and Unreleased _


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Two young children (Cousins kids) plus the AC/Heat unit is getting a workout in heat mode.

Besides, I can barely keep my eyes open anyhow....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*










At 11:00am PDT, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Feelers - One World

cool kiwi band...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then go sit on your high horse, refuse to go to a party, call yourself my closest friend, and then make yourself invisible.





Dokken "Tooth and Nail".


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Suicidal Tendencies - _The Art of Rebellion _:rock::rock::rock:






Ya gotta love Cyco Miko!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dam washing machine is doing it's best noise making just on the other side of the wall.

Gotta check out Suicidal Tendencies though.


----------



## WalterDekter (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> If you guessed Anthrax "Sound of White Noise", then go sit on your high horse, refuse to go to a party, call yourself my closest friend, and then make yourself invisible.


 
Man, it's been almost 20 years and Anthrax's 'Got the Time' is still one of my favorite tunes.

Lately I've been really liking what Beck is doing (Timebomb and Gamma Ray.) Might have to check out his latest album.


----------



## LightBen (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Jason Molina/Magnolia Electric Co., "Trouble in Mind"


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

just another Floyd fix with....

Pink Floyd - Echoes :twothumbs


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Opeth – Bleak


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Dokken "Tooth and Nail", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*









Later, I might also listen to Autograph "Sign in Please", and some songs from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee. There are over 16,000 of these songs to choose from on my computer, so variety will not be an issue here.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The fan in my PC box - noisey wee bugger it is...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Yeah I hear you! 

I'm at work and there is a box with it's back pointed in my direction that sounds sort of like a jet engine!


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More Suicidal - _Lights...Camera...Revolution _

 

 









Incidentally...this is the album that brought Robert Trujillo (of Metallica fame) to prominence. Just listen to _"Send Me Your Money" _and you will understand why he is considered to be one of the greatest bass players of all time.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dream theatre - Octavarium


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Dokken "Tooth and Nail", then *YAY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*









Later, I might also listen to Autograph "Sign in Please", and some songs from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee. There are over 16,000 of these songs to choose from on my computer, so variety will not be an issue here.
Sound familiar?
Thought you'd say so.
This is exactly what I listened to yesterday morning. 
Actually, I might just throw some Kraftwerk "Computer World" in the mix here...can't be a metalhead *ALL* of the time ya know. 
I was watching a fairly significant parade in Seattle WA. USA a number of years ago, and a song from this album was being blasted at a rather high volume from one of the floats.


----------



## mrled (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Seasick Steve and Amy LaVere!

Just seen em in Galsgow - Brilliant


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Behemoth - Conquer All
Job For A Cowboy - Entombment of a Machine


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Damm AC froze up SOLID so the fan is on full time until it thaws out.

Also it's only 9:18pm here but the turkey has me SLEEPY!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?

If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World", then *O NOOOO!!!* Go and find an old "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore CBM8032, and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with a medium sledgehammer.





Kraftwerk "The Mix".




You were close though, that's why I left the potentially more destructive weapons like axes and chainsaws out of the mix here.





Later, I may listen to music from various Commodore 64 games & demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Steve Winwood. Excellent recording. Led Museum, Haven't heard Dokken for many moons, are they still together?


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Judas Priest - _Painkiller _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Autobahn" ("Wir fahren fahren fahren auf der Autobahn"



), then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








At 11:00am PST, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either.





Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".
Guess I've been on a Kraftwerk jag these last couple of days.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



MARNAV1 said:


> Steve Winwood. Excellent recording. Led Museum, Haven't heard Dokken for many moons, are they still together?


You know, I have absolutely *NO* idea if Dokken is still together or not.
But just going by the date of the albums of theirs I've been listening to lately, I'd venture to guess "no".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Radio Activity" then go find a warp-capable starship and fly it into a pulsar, quasar, or any of a number of other "Radio Stars".





Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express" then go to a train station in Austria at 5:15pm local time to wait for the 5:30pm Trans-Europe Express, walk ~150 feet down the tracks, gently place coins like pennies, nickels, and quarters onto the metal rails themselves, and patiently wait for the T.E.E. to come by and (hopefully) flatten them as it slowly makes its way down the tracks.





****EXTREME CAUTION!!!****
Do this with slow-moving trains only!!!
Placing foreign material on the tracks where a fast-moving train is travelling could cause the train to derail and crash. Although the possibility of this occurring is rather minimal, the probability is not mathematically zero.

Steve Miller Band "The Steve Miller Band's Greatest Hits 1974-78".




If I've told you once, I've told you 31,054,500 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not *ALL* of the time.


----------



## kaimaikid (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Aerosmith - Living on the edge

_"There's somethin' wrong with the world today
The light bulb's gettin' dim
There's meltdown in the sky"_

_


_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Blessed SILENCE!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Static-X - _Wisconsin Death Trip_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Steve Miller Band "The Steve Miller Band's Greatest Hits 1974-78" then go get on a Big Old Jet Airliner, and let it carry you too far away. Or just sit around the house, spark up a bowl, and watch the boob tube.





Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real" then finish your drink and down your smoke. Then steal something from a thief. Finally, ask somebody if they can deliver...like a monster crossing the Hudson River...*STOMPING!!!*





Kraftwerk "Computer World".




I want to listen to the songs "Computer World", "Pocket Calculator", "Numbers", and (I program my) "Home Computer" (...Beam myself into the future).
If I've told you once, I've told you 2,458,770 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not *ALL* of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then go find an "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore PET 4032 or something that looks like one, such as a Hazeltine 2000 data display terminal, and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with a medium or large sledgehammer. Then chop up all of the pieces into sharp, curly little metal ribbons with a chainsaw.





Metallica "Ride the Lightnig"




Later, I may listen to something by Raven (the NWOBHM band from the 1980s, not Raven Symoan or however the F you spell her name).


Most of my music has been packed for my near-future move, with the exception of the following ten albums:
_
Raven "Rock Until you Drop"
Raven "Stay Hard"
Heavy Metal "The First 20 Years" (a compilation album)
Raven "The Pack Is Back"
Raven "All for One"
Prong "Cleansing"
Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"
Kraftwerk "Computer World"
Metallica "Ride the Lightning"
Accept "B---s to the Wall"_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightnig" then go fly a kite in a thunderstorm - being sure to thorougly douche yourself in saline (salt water) first, and please be certain that you use metallic kite string...lengths of thin piano wire attached end-to-end will do in a pinch here.





Dokken "Tooth and Nail".





Later, I might listen to the songs "I Was Made for Loving You" from the Kiss album "Dynasty", and "Fantasy" from the Aldo Nova album "Aldo Nova".

Like I mentioned yesterday, most of my music has been packed for my near-future move, but I did have to unpack & repack the box with the CDs in it; taking the time to snag ten more albums (out of ~218 CDs):
_
Dokken "Tooth and Nail"
Aldo Nova "Subject...Aldo Nova"
Billy Squier "Don't Say No"
Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Championship Turbo Edition"
Anthrax "Sound of White Noise"
Anthrax "Stomp 442"
Krokus "Long Stick Goes Boom - The Anthology"
Kiss "Dynasty"
Anthrax "Spreading the Disease"
Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova"_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Dokken "Tooth and Nail" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*





Later on, I'll probably listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World"; I may also listen to the Krokus one as well.





Like I mentioned yesterday and the day before, most of my music has been packed for my near-future move, but I did have access to approximately 100 of my CDs while packing them, and snagged three more:
_
Anthrax "Fistful of Metal"
Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express"
Anthrax "We've Come for You All"_

At 11:00am PST, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either. Looks like those @$$hats (or "flexible containers of Massengill") at ForKidsTV really did cancel it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then go find one of those old timey 8" floppy disk drives, and then proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with an aluminum baseball bat (not a wood bat).




It's similar enough to what I *AM* listening to that I have left out the stronger artillery like axes and chainsaws. 

Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Pantera - _Far Beyond Driven _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then build a robot that looks more-or-less humanoid, and instruct it to rip one of its own arms off.




It's similar enough to what I *AM* listening to that I have left out the heavy artillery like blowtorches and hatchets. 

Kraftwerk "Computer World".




In fact, I may well listen to "The Man Machine" a bit later.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

John 5 - _[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Requiem :rock::rock::rock:







[/FONT]_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*





I'll probably listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World" and Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express" a bit later on.




Looks like I'm on another Kraftwerk jag like I was on a few days ago.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT IT CORRECT AGAIN!!!*





I'll probably listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World" and Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express" a bit later on.




Same as yesterday morning...looks like I'm on another Kraftwerk jag like I was on a few days ago. 
I might listen to some Raven a bit later...note that I said "*MIGHT*" here...the last time I said that I might listen to Raven, I never did get around to it.
I *MIGHT* also listen to some songs from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
O, and before I forget...I had brief access to some of my CDs again while inventorying a box, and snagged Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "All For One" then go to a Raven concert, sneak onto the stage, and beat the living tweedle out of the drum set...O WAIT!!!! THAT'S "WHACKO'S" JOB!!! (Whacko is the drummer for Raven)




(yes, I did listen to some Raven yesterday!!!)

Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity" then go eat some transistors, diodes, capacitors (or "capacitators" if you prefer), resistors, etc.; then go beat the living tweedle out of a ukelele (like SpongeBob SquarePants does on "The Camping Episode")...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!






Kraftwerk "Computer World".




I'll probably listen to Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" later this morning.
I just purchased Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" - I had it before, but it has become lost...so I snagged another. 
I may also listen to Aldo Nova "Subject: Aldo Nova", specifically for the song "Monkey On Your Back".
That song is about getting addicted to heroin; however I do not use heroin or other "needle" drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just listening to XM Channel 35 - Holly


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Black Label Society - _Stronger Than Death _
















Ya gotta love Zakk Wylde!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to this morning?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Subject: Aldo Nova" then go shoot up drugs with dirty needles until you get really, really sick and have to go to the doctor...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY TERRIBLE IDEA!!!





Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".




I wanted to listen to it specifically for the song "Fantasy".
That song is about snorting coke; however I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:

I *might* listen to Dokken "Tooth and Nail" later on.

Last night, I saw the phrase "Feliz Navidad" on a fast food bag, and immediately started to "hear" the song "Feliz Navidad" by Hozay Feliciano.

At 11:00am PST, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either. Looks like those @$$hats (or "flexible containers of Massengill") at ForKidsTV really did cancel it (yes, I said the same thing last Saturday, but now _I'm sure_ I'm sure).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova" then go get an electric guitar, turn it into a really, super duper powerful red laser, and hose down a metal warehouse door with it...or just snort Ajax (without all of those little blue things) until something really bad happens to your nose...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY TERRIBLE IDEA!!!





Dokken "Tooth and Nail"





I might listen to Anthrax "We've Come for You All" later on.
I may also listen to "The Viva Piñata Song" (it's sung to the tune of "Escape - The Piña Colata Song") on the internet as well.

Here are the lyrics to "The Viva Piñata Song" (these lyrics are totally G-rated; no toliet words of any type are present!):
===================================================
_I was bored of my gaming, I'd been playing too long

From Project Gotham to Halo, I'd even tired of Pong

But then I picked up a new game, one my friends never knew

I put a post on the forums to try to find player two:


"If you like Viva Piñata, but you feel all ashamed

Your friends don't understand you, because you like a kids game

If you play co-op games at midnight, when nobody can see

I've got room on my Friends List, send an invite to me."

I started tending my garden, the grass had started to sprout

But I kept it all hidden, so my Halo clan would not find out

I logged into the forums, to see if someone came by

And in a personal message, I got a single reply:

"Yes I like Viva Piñata, and I feel quite ashamed

All my friends think it's stupid, and they call me rude names

I'm up for Viva games at midnight, when nobody can see

Hit me up for some co-op, your secret is safe with me."


So I turned on my X-Box, and got a new friend request

But when I heard who had sent it, I would have never have guessed

It was my clanmate from Halo, and I said, "Oh, it's you"

Then we laughed for a moment, and I said "I never knew… 

"That you liked Viva Piñata, but nobody could know

That you're proud of your garden and its Horstachios

Just make yourself a second Gamertag to ensure privacy

But if you want those Achievements, come play co-op with me

"If you like Viva Piñata, but you feel all ashamed

Your friends don't understand you, because you like a kids game

If you play co-op games at midnight, when nobody can see

I've got room on my Friends List, send an invite to me."_
===================================================


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Dean Martin-Let it Snow...
Next up:Margaret Whiting & Johnny Mercer-Baby It's Cold Outside.
(It's 27 degrees and snowing right now in Portland,OR.)
*
*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*




(This is the same CD that I was listening to yesterday morning)


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metallica - _Death Magnetic :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## LuxAeterna (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"Black Seeds On Virgin Soil" by Old Man's Child


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *O NOOOOOO!!!!* Go find a large store window with a plastic or fiberglass human model in it (preferably a female mannequin like the song "The Model" indicates, but a male one will do in a pinch), throw a brick through it, and then run like H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws.





Kraftwerk "Computer World".




I might listen to Dokken "Tooth and Nail" later this morning.


----------



## nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

:yawn:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Everything in WMP starting at - and going the last "A"

Just this second "Sultans of Swing"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then *O NOOOOOO!!!!* Go find a large, "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore PET 4032 (or anything that looks even remotely like one, such as a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal), and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with something fairly heavy, such as a wooden baseball bat or the blunt end of an axe.









This is what a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal (circa. 1972) looks like.

Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".




I might listen to Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real" later this morning.
I might also listen to Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" again.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just now Social Distortion "99 to Life"

Whoops just THIS moment Megadeth So Far So Good.... So What? "502"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Finger Eleven "Absent Elements"


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Godsmack - _Godsmack _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








I might listen to Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express" later on.
I may also listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World" and/or "Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years" (a compilation album) either instead of "Trans-Europe Express" or in addition to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal" then *O NOOOOOOOOOO!!!* Go get one of those spiked metal gloves, put it on, and go down the street punching out car windows with it until you reach a car with an alarm, then run like H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws (and ditch the spiked glove into the weeds while you're at it)





Kraftwerk "Computer World" again.




I may also listen to Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 EX Super Championship Turbo Edition".

At 11:00am PST, I'd normally be watching Viva Piñata, but it isn't on this week.




According to the TV schedule, it isn't going to be on next week either. Looks like those @$$hats (or "flexible containers of Massengill") at ForKidsTV really did cancel it (yes, I said the same thing last Saturday and the Saturday before that, but now _I'm *REALLY* sure_ I'm sure).


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm listening to the first DVD of Snakes and Arrows. Quite good so far!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Two of the dogs are wearing jingle necklaces...

That and the AC is busting it's hump because it isn't feeling a lot like Christmas!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 EX Super Championship Turbo Edition" then *O NOOOOOOOOOO!!!* Break a spatula or two, make a boneless ice cream cone, and finally...Throw the loveseat down the stairs, take an axe to all the chairs, soon you won't have no place to rest your butts!!!






Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe".




"



*Synthetic electronic sounds, industrial rhythms all around*



" (_From the song "Techno Pop"_)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Most recently The Donnas


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *YAYYYYY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








"



*Synthetic electronic sounds, industrial rhythms all around*



" (_From the song "Techno Pop"_)

Later, I may also listen to the music from the video games "Digimon Racing" and "Digimon Battle Spirit 2" on the Gameboy Advanced.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just got hold of some Bob Rivers spoofs....

LOL!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *YIPEEEEE!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








Same thing I had going yesterday & the day before...this album ROCKS!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *O FUDGE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your synthesizer.





Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".




I may also listen to Dokken "Tooth and Nail" a bit later on.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Craig is listening to Anthrax "Fistfull of Metal"

I'm hearing the fan of the AC unit which makes it rather hard to hear anything else.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

King Diamond - _The Dark Sides _:rock::rock::rock:







Specifically - _No Presents For Christmas_










Just to get me in the right Holiday mood...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Dokken "Tooth and Nail" then *HOOOOORAYYYYY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*








I may also listen to Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" and Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" later on.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> *...MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*



Right back at ya!

Same to the rest of you out there!!! :santa:


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Oh, and I'm listening to one of my new CDs:

Disturbed - _Indestructible :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I have "Dirty Harry" the movie open in Ares.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Elvis Costello "My Aim Is True" I was 15 when it came out.Two months later I had the pleasure of seeing him in concert.What a memory!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Recently watched Magnum Force on WMP.

Gotta love Harry!


----------



## Helstar (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Tool, at the moment. But I am a working musician so I could switch at any time to any thing


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: AC/DC-Money Made from their newest 2008 CD:Black Ice.(I just got my paycheck today.)

Next up:AC/DC- Rock n Roll Train.


----------



## stangliter04 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Angels & Airwaves- Call to Arms


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

lake of fire- nirvana

reverend peytons big damn band- cousins on cops

the band- up on cripple creek


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

White Zombie - _La Sexorcisto - Devil Music Volume One_

















HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Been going through all my stuff to load up my nephews mp3 player.

Latest is Nickelback


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Kraftwerk "Computer World"...what did you really expect - Nirvana or Pearl Jam? 
(_I'm posting this from the hotel room I'll be in for two more nights counting tonight_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YIPEEEEE!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alice Cooper - _Along Came a Spider_ 

 

 








Ya gotta love Uncle Alice!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hey Craig, I just noticed you're about to hit 20,000 posts!!! :wow:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

At the risk of being branded a "post hoar", this is my 20,000th on this BBS!!! 
I'm currently listening to Kraftwerk "The Man Machine"; I'm typing this from my room at the Econo Lodge hotel in Federal Way WA. USA. using my old dinosaur of a laptop (and it really is a "laptop" and not a "notebook")  and the free wireless high-speed internet connection here - using the USB wireless-G receiver that I was provided with very late last summer.

After tonight, I expect to be without access to the internet/email for at least two weeks; though very possibly until early-February - though I still plan on listening to music (very likely most of the time it will be Kraftwerk and Anthrax) for the entire duration I'm without internet access.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

That would REALLY suck to go without the Net for that long!!!:shakehead

Good luck to ya and we'll see you when you get sichiated! :wave:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Oh and I'm listening to:

Death Angel - _Killing Season _


----------



## TONY M (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> At the risk of being branded a "post hoar", this is my 20,000th on this BBS!!!


The_LED_Museum

Join Date: Aug 2000
Location: Sacramento CA. USA
Posts: 20,000

Happy 20,000th!!!!!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Metal Church - _Live_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

the crowd cheering at a predators hockey game


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Dokken "Tooth and Nail".


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Disturbed - _The Sickness :rock::rock::rock:








_Has to be one of the strangest album covers of all time... :duh2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Good choice Toohotruk!

I've tried some metal church and eh...


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Mary Chapin Carpenter-I Feel Lucky.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alice Cooper - _Billion Dollar Babies _















Specifically - _I Love The Dead _:naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All" then *YIPEEEEE!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *O FUDGE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your synthesizer.




Krokus "Long Stick Goes Boom - The Anthology".




I may also listen to Cheap Trick "Dream Police" and Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Testament - _Low _


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Motörhead - _[email protected] :rock::rock::rock:_

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/9622/*******sth8.jpg


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Dream Police" then *O FUDGE!!!* Have a nightmare that you remember very clearly, and "forget" to record it into your dream journal - online or otherwise.





Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A big goofy barking dog.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go on the Jerry Springer show, throw some chairs, punch Steve in the nose, kick Jerry Springer in the nads, and say a bunch of toliet words as loudly as you can.





Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Craig has Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" playing.

The TV in the living room sort of has a pipeline into this room. It is on Fox News Channel and LOUD enough I am hearing BHO speak. 

ARGH!

Gotta start some death metal or something!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Master of Puppets" then *YIPPEEEEEEE!!!* You got one correct!!!




I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "Orion".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Bob Grant subbing for Micheal Savage on the950.com


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Motörhead - _The Collection_ 

 

 









Specifically - _Locomotive _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Master of Puppets" then *O FUDGE!!!* Be a "disposable hero" and take some bullets intended for somebody you do not even know.





Metallica "Ride the Lightning".




Later on, I *may* listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World" and Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".

Last night, I listened to several tunes from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: Afterburner Deluxe (aka. Afterburner II), Outrun, Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Super Hang-On.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Loud TV again. This time 2 1/2 Men as if I was in the same room as the TV.

WMP to the rescue playing the songs I have rated 5 stars!


----------



## aussiebob (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now im listning to the tennis and my ipod. And the doofus next door banging on his drums, its driving me nuts


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

In the 5 star "The 69 Eyes" stuff just now...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning" then *O FUDGE!!!* Douche yourself thoroughly with saline (salt water), have somebody strap you into an electric chair, and find somebody else that will throw the switch.




Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Championship Turbo Edition".




I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** About Your Website", "Let's Break some Furniture", "Hair on the Soap", "Vampire Penguins", "Carbonated Hamsters", "Spatula", and "Tree Bucket".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk “Computer World” then *HOOOOORAYYYYY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*




Later on, I may also listen to Kraftwerk “Electric Cafe”.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Disturbed "Indestructible"


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alice in Chains - Rooster

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk “Computer World” then *O NOOOOOO!!!!* Go find a large, “all-in-one” computer like a Commodore CBM 8032 (or anything that looks even remotely like one, such as a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal), and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with something fairly heavy, such as a wooden baseball bat or the blunt end of an axe.









This is what a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal (circa. 1972) looks like.

Deaf Lepp...er...uh...*DEF* Leppard “Rock of Ages - The Definitive Collection”.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Megadeth - _Countdown To Extinction_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed “Def Leppard Rock of Ages - The Definitive Collection” then *O FUDGE!!!* Go pour some sugar on yourself and then jump into a ten foot tall cup of coffee (like the one that Spencer Shay made on the TV program “ICarly” not all that long ago).




Skinny Puppy “Bites”.




I wanted to listen to the song “Church in H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws”.
I may also listen to Anthrax “Volume 8 - The Threat is Real” and/or Nirvana “Never Mind” later on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet “Sumophobia” then *O FUDGE!!!!* Go accidentally use too much nasal detergent and end up mindlessly doing the following things:

Carbonating your pet hamster.
Setting fire to the playpen.
Biting William Shatner.
Smashing that {_toliet word removed_} couch and seeing if it steals your change again.
Leaving a hair on the soap.
Uranating* a chair.
Uploading a 10 gigabyte .JPG reading "Under Construction" to your website.
Adding eleven spoons of creamer to your cup of coffee.
Lovingly cleaning a spatula with a washrag.





Kraftwerk “The Man Machine”.




I may also listen to Kraftwerk “Computer World” and/or Kraftwerk “Trans-Europe Express” and/or Kraftwerk “Electric Cafe” later on.

**uranating* = covering with or infusing with a uranium compound


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

PANTERA - REVOLUTION IS MY NAME


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

It's actually very quiet in my 'office' just now, so no music is playing.

Probably do some Queensryche if it gets noisy....


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just don't forget to wash your hands when you're done in "the office" Joe!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

And for some strange reason, I'm in the mood for:

Pantera - _Reinventing The Steel_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk “The Man Machine” then *O FUDGE!!!!* Go stand in a store window amongst the other dummies, and wait for them to come to life. Then, you can all go on a tire (or "tyre") slashing spree!!!





Pink Floyd “The Wall”.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The 'office' I refer to is a spare bedroom on which the door gets closed and locked when company calls!

Listening to Cartoon Network as there is a small boy in our office at work.


----------



## mudman cj (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I have been on a major G. Love & Special Sauce kick lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

My "Office" is a different room in the house... :toilet:

:devil:

Oh, and I'm listening to the local News... :ironic:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

It's called the throne room T


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Pink Floyd “The Wall” then *O BARNACLES!!!!* Go recruit about one hundred claw hammers with red handles, take some LSD (aka. the street drug "acid"), and watch them all march in unison to a very light grey brick wall, fully intent on ripping its bunghole off...er...uh...*TEARING IT DOWN!!!*




Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Championship Turbo Edition"




I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** About Your Website", "Let's Break some Furniture", "Hair on the Soap", "Vampire Penguins", "Carbonated Hamsters", "Spatula", and "Tree Bucket".




Later on this morning, I may also listen to Dokken “Tooth and Nail” and Kraftwerk "The Mix".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Been doing White Zombie tonight.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alton on olives.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just now Annihilator...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Jimmy Reed doing "You Got Me Runnin'". It's Blues night on WSHA.

Geoff


----------



## LukeA (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Arctic Monkeys - Favourite Worst Nightmare


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet “Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Championship Turbo Edition” then *O YES!!!! You got one correct!!!*








I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** About Your Website", "Violin Solo", "Let's Break some Furniture", "Hair on the Soap", "Vampire Penguins", "Carbonated Hamsters", "Spatula", and "Tree Bucket".
This is becoming very close to my favourite album as of this moment!!!





Same as yesterday, but I never got to listen to this album; I listened to Kraftwerk "Autobahn" instead.
Later on this morning, I may also listen to Dokken “Tooth and Nail” and Kraftwerk "The Mix".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Annihilator again.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Back Porch Music radio show on WUNC 91.5. It's a long running Fri. and Sat. night folk and traditional program. Good stuff and web streamed, too.

Geoff


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet “Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Championship Turbo Edition” then *O FUDGE!!!*
Go and accidentally use too much nasal detergent and end up mindlessly doing the following things:

Carbonating your pet hamster.
Setting fire to the playpen.
Biting William Shatner.
Smashing that {_toliet word removed_} couch and seeing if it steals your change again.
Leaving a hair on the soap.
Uranating* on a chair.
Smoking some doobie because somebody said it was good for you.
Uploading a 10 gigabyte .JPG reading "Under Construction" to your website.
Adding eleven spoons of creamer to your cup of coffee.
Hacking the H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws out of a chair just for the H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws of it.
Lovingly cleaning a spatula with a washrag. 





Kraftwerk "Computer World"





**uranating* = covering with or infusing with a uranium compound


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

It's MIGHTY quiet in this house just now, and I'm fixin' to hit the sack pretty soon...

So nothing just now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Aldo Nova “Subject: Aldo Nova” then *O FUDGE!!!* Go shoot up lots of heroin until you get the monkey on your back, and then pick up the telephone and say into the handset "Hey operator make the telephone talk to me!".






Green Jellÿ "333".




Green Jellÿ used to be named "Green Jello", but Kraft Foods (the makers of Jell-O) sent their crack(ed) team of lawyer stormtroopers marching over to make the band change its name.

Later on, I might also listen to Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion".
If I've told you once, I've told you 31,054,500 times:
I'm a metalhead most of the time, but not *ALL* of the time.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Exodus - _Impact is Imminent _:rock::rock::rock:






An oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Apocayptica "Worlds Collide"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Ratt “Out of the Cellar” then *YAYYYY!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!!!!!!!*








Later on, I may also listen to Kraftwerk "The Man Machine", Kraftwerk "Computer World", Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe", AC/DC "T.N.T." and Def Leppard "On Through the Night" (if I can find it).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*





Now, it's Slayer "South of Heaven".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More Apocalyptica.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then *YAYYYY!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!!!!!!!*













Later on, I may also listen to Digimon "Music from the Motion Picture".





I got the idea of adding photographs of the album covers from Toohotruk!!! :thumbsup:
Thanks dude!!! :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Slayer "Reign In Blood".


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now it's Neil Boortz, my favorite Libertarian.

Geoff


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

depends of the mood.. 

now Volbeat: Sad mans tongue.

-apocalyptica ..hmm need to find their cd now.. gotta root for bands from finland in these kind of posts.. heh


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



The_LED_Museum said:


> ...I got the idea of adding photographs of the album covers from Toohotruk!!! :thumbsup:
> Thanks dude!!! :thanks:



No problem! I like the idea of actually seeing the cover art.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Oh, and as a dedication to LED Museum, I'm listening to:

Anthrax - _Fistful of Metal
















_I just HAD to hear - _Metal Thrashing Mad _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> Oh, and as a dedication to LED Museum, I'm listening to:
> 
> Anthrax - _Fistful of Metal_



{_spoken like Butt-Head_} *YES!!! The national Anthrax!!!*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go find a large, "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore CBM 8032 (or anything that looks even remotely like one, such as a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal), and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with something fairly heavy, such as a wooden baseball bat or the blunt end of an axe.









This is what a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal (circa. 1972) looks like.

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real". 





I may listen to SpongeBob SquarePants "Can't Keep My Eyes Off You" (from the episode "To Love a Patty") later on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*









Later, I may listen to the song "The Best Day Ever" from SpongeBob SquarePants season 4.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Annihilator again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAY!!! YOU GOT YET ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*









Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe".


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Clutch - _Clutch_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Stuff in WMP by how it is rated (starting with unrated stuff first.

Just this second some "Accept"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "The Pack Is Back" then *O FUDGE!!!* Get hyperactive, and start screaming indoors until the police show up and haul your butt off to ward 47 of the Tilonus Institute for Mental Disorders*.








Ratt "Out of the Cellar"




I wanted to listen to the song "Round and Round" primarily because I heard it coming from the speakers at Applebees restaraunt at my sister's birthday party on Friday evening.

Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".





* _From the Star Trek: The Next Generation episode "Frame of Mind"_.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Noisy dang dish washer!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Kraftwerk "Computer World".
I wanted to listen to the song "Home Computer".


----------



## alex in germany (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hi,

right now deezer is playing Buckethead´s Soothsayer

Listen http://www.deezer.com/track/154647

Buckethead looks strange, but he knows how to play guitar.


Alex


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet "Pseumofobia" then *O NOOOO!!! YOU SPELLED IT INCORRECTLY!!!* It should be spelled "Sumophobia" but at least it *sounds* correct when misspelled. You got the name of the artist correct anyway.













Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World".


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Motörhead - _Motörhead 













_PS. I agree with *alex in germany* that Buckethead is one weird dude...but he can really shred!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

was: motörhead and now switched to 

Los *******os Finlandeses.

give it a try for similar strokes.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



NonSenCe said:


> was: motörhead and now switched to
> 
> Los *******os Finlandeses.
> 
> give it a try for similar strokes.



Very similar...might have to get one of their CDs.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

But right now, it's:

Death Angel - _Frolic Through The Park _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Loud A/C (in February!) AND a dishwasher.

Going to bed pretty soon anyhow....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Skinny Puppy "Bites" then *YAYYYY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*
I wanted to listen to the song "Church in H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws".









Later, I may listen to Nirvana "Nevermind" so I can listen to the song "Smells Like Teen Spirit", and Van Halen "Van Halen" so I can listen to the song "Running with the Devil".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Slayer "South of Heaven".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC, dishwasher, Jesse and Brooklyn! 6 and 4 respectively....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet "Sumophobia" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go and accidentally use too much nasal detergent and end up mindlessly doing the following things:

Carbonating your pet hamster.
Making that Lazy Boy go down with just a couple whacks.
Seeing if that Scotchguard can protect it from an axe.
Biting William Shatner.
Smashing that {_toliet word removed_} couch and seeing if it steals your change again.
Leaving a hair on the soap.
Uranating* a chair.
Uploading a 10 gigabyte .JPG reading "Under Construction" to your website.
Adding eleven spoons of creamer to your cup of coffee.
Hacking the H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws out of a chair just for the H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws of it.
Lovingly cleaning a spatula with a washrag. 





Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe"









**uranating* = covering with or infusing with a uranium compound

Later, I may listen to Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Brenda Lee-Stupid Cupid.
Next up: Alan Jackson-Love's Got A Hold on You.
(What can I say- Saturday's Valentine's Day,and I've got romance on my mind..)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Crickets and the clicking of the clock.

It is nearly silent in the house and that does not happen very often!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Alice Cooper - _Welcome to My Nightmare














_Specifically_ - Cold Ethyl_ 

Cause I'm in a romantic mood myself... :devil:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go make multiple telephone calls to a number that you *KNOW* is disconnected, and then intentionally misdial an international call repeatedly until you hear a robotic voice say "Musique...non stop...techno pop!" through the handset.





Dokken "Tooth and Nail".









Later, I may listen to Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

It was: 

Metallica - The Four Horsemen

...for 30 seconds or so, which then gave me the urge to listen to:

Mechanix - Megadeth

...to hear it done properly :devil:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Egsise (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

np: Sylver - Forever in love (soho mix) (D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Vocal Trance - a fusion of trance, dance, and chilling vocals together!) (stream)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

'tis awfully quiet in the house yet again!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Inside Out" then *HOORAYYYY!!!!!!* You got one correct!!! 







Later, I may listen to Worm Quartet "Sumophobia" and Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Inside Out" then *O NOOOOOO!!!!!!* Flip yourself inside-out by any means possible, even if it hurts more trhan anything you've ever experienced.





Anthrax "Sound of White Noise"









Later, I may listen to Worm Quartet "Sumophobia".


----------



## 276 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now Rob zombie.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC - _If You Want Blood, You've Got It :rock::rock::rock:







_


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Guns n Roses- Paradise City.
(I just got Burnout Paradise-PC version,and the song's stuck in my head...)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Worm Quartet "Sumophobia" then *O NOOOOOO!!!!!!* Go and accidentally use too much nasal detergent and end up mindlessly doing the following things:

Carbonating your pet hamster.
Making that Lazy Boy go down with just a couple whacks.
Seeing if that Scotchguard can protect it from an axe.
Biting William Shatner.
Smashing that {_toliet word removed_} couch and seeing if it steals your change again.
Leaving a hair on the soap.
Uranating* on a chair.
Uploading a 10 gigabyte .JPG reading "Under Construction" to your website.
Adding eleven spoons of creamer to your cup of coffee.
Hacking the H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws out of a chair just for the H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws of it.
Having your parents threaten to go on Sally Jesse Raphael,
So she'll send you to boot camp where they'll beat you until you're well
Lovingly cleaning a spatula with a washrag. 





Kraftwerk "Computer World".









Later, I may listen to Dokken "Tooth and Nail".





**Uranating* = covering with or infusing with a uranium compound - one of the oxides of uranium I believe - not piddling on.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Viron: on the run.

next will be: 

poets of the fall


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

This one is pretty old and obscure:

Helstar - _Nosferatu_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Avenged Sevenfold - Awaken the Fallen


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Persistence of Time" then *YESSSSS!!!!!!* You got another one correct!!!














Later, I might listen to Billy Squier "Don't Say No".





If I've told you once, I've told you 31,054,500 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not ****ALL**** of the time!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

SlipKnot - _Iowa _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Death Angel "Killing Season"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Persistence of Time" then *O FUDGE!!!!!!* Fly to London, then go and superglue the hands of Big Ben so that the time is always displayed as "10:17".





Cheap Trick "Heaven Tonight"





Later, I might listen to Anthrax "Among the Living" and/or Raven "All for One".


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some strange reason, I'm in the mood for:

Death Angel - _Killing Season _:rock::rock::rock:






Excellent album!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living" then *O FUDGE!!!!!!* Go eat one too many cookies from the batch no one should taste.





AC/DC "Back in Black"





Later, I might listen to Raven "All for One".


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Ted Nugent - _Scream Dream _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed AC/DC "Back in Black" then *O FUDGE!!!!!!* Sneak onto the stage when nobody is looking and beat the living tweedle out of the drum set and some axes (guitars) with a microphone stand.





Metallica "Ride the Lightning"





Later, I might listen to Don Henley "I Can't Stand Still", so I can hear the song "Dirty Wash" or some such horse puckey.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Gary Wright "The Dream Weaver".





A short time ago, I listened to two songs from the album "Heavy Metal - The First 20 Years".
I listened to the songs "Free for All" by Ted Nugent, and "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest.









If I've told you once, I've told you 2,458,770 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not ****ALL**** of the time!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The very first "real" concert I went to was Gary Wright opening for Peter Frampton in 1976...the ticket cost a whopping $6.50! 


Jesus I'm OLD!!! :shakehead


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I just HAD to hear some:

Peter Frampton - _Frampton Comes Alive _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Rock Until You Drop" *O FOR PETE SAKES!!! THAT'S NOT IT!!!!!!* Go steal a tire iron (or "tyre iron") from the trunk of a car parked at a Raven concert, and use it to beat the living tweedle out of a set of drums (like the drummer "Whacko" from Raven might do).





Kraftwerk "Computer World".








Later, I might listen to Gwar "This Toliet Earth".




{_Note sp. of the word "toilet" on the album cover_}
As a footnote, I was watching a parade in Seattle some number of years (6 to 9 years?) ago, and one of the contingents was a group of marchers dressed in big "monster" costumes like you might see Gwar outfitted in. Considering that this was The Gay Pride Parade (also called "The *ag March" by some), I did find it a tad ***** (pun not intended). :-/


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Gwar are some FREAKY dudes, that much is certain!

I'm listening to a 'puter fan that sounds like a TF33 at idle!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Judas Priest - _Sad Wings of Destiny :rock::rock::rock:_







I just HAD to hear - _Victim of Changes _


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The FreeCreditReport.com guy singing about working in a pirate restaurant...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" *O FOR PETE SAKES!!! THAT'S NOT IT!!!!!!* Go find a large, "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore PET 4032 (or anything that looks even remotely like one, such as a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal), and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with something fairly heavy (but not sharp - you just want to cause severe blunt force trauma here!), such as a wooden baseball bat or the blunt end of an axe - even an old or used bowling ball would do the trick here.









This is what a Hazeltine 2000 video display terminal (circa. 1972) looks like.
Yes, I actually owned one of these in the early-1990s.

Anthrax "State of Euphoria".









Later, I may listen to AC/DC "Highway to H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws"


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Overkill - _From the Underground and Below_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 25, 2009)

*What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Cursed - _Room full of Sinners_ :rock::rock::rock:






I just downloaded this from I-tunes...VERY cool, VERY heavy album with "Blitz" the singer from Overkill. OH YEAH, it grooves!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "The Man Machine" then *YAAAAYYYYY!!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*














Later, I may listen to the album Anthrax "State of Euphoria" - I want to listen to the songs "Make Me Laugh", "Who Cares Wins", and "Finale'" (pronounced like "finally")





The Anthrax song "Who Cares Wins" is about homelessness; there is a poignant message and no potty words so they're SFW:

"_Close your eyes to the horror
Close your eyes to the pain
When you live in a box
No one knows your name
Living in the street
Moms and kids with nothing to eat
Welfare hotels
Who says there's no place called hell

I can't see you
I can't hear you
You don't see me
You couldn't be me
Who cares wins

There but for the grace of God
There but for the grace of God
Who cares, who cares, who cares, who cares
There but for the grace of God
There but for the grace of God..

Go you or I
Open your eyes
You don't see me
You couldn't be me

Invisible could be my name
Your excuses are so lame
Real pleas fall on deaf ears
Look away when I'm near
Freezing cold in winters heat
Burning up can be a treat
Blisters breaking on my feet
At least I get a subway seat

I cant' see you
I can't hear you
You don't see me
You couldn't be me
Who cares wins

There but for the grace of God
There but for the grace of God
Who cares, who cares, who cares, who cares
There but for the grace of God
There but for the grace of God...

Go you or I
Open your eyes
You don't see me
You couldn't be me
Who cares wins

Self help and preservation
Not now I'm on vacation
Priority is you
And screw all those around you

Now's the time for you to share
Indifference you have to care
Deep inside you know it's true
How do I get through to you

Open your eyes to the horror
Open your eyes to the pain
When you live in a box
No one knows your name_"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Office noise. Will & Grace on TV LOUD!

Puter fan that sounds like a TF33 Turbofan at idle sometimes revving up to take off thrust!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*





Right now, I'm listening to several tunes from Sega coin-op arcade video games from the late-1980s: *Afterburner Deluxe (aka. Afterburner II)*, Outrun, Hang-On, Space Harrier, and Super Hang-On.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More "The Curse - _Room Full of Sinners_" 

 

 




I may have to dig out _"State of Euphoria" _later...it's been awhile since I heard it. I love that album!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Since Craig recommended it some Anthrax.

The song Who Cares Wins followed by Spreading the Disease in it's entirety.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: Jimmy Buffet-Fins.
Next up:Ray Parker Jr-Ghostbusters...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now, it's Exciter "Violence & Force".




For some reason, Exciter "Long Live the Loud" will not play in my CD player. :cornfused:

A short time ago, I listened to Scorpions "Animal Magnetism".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The dadgum washing machine is making quite a bit of noise on the other side of the wall to my left.

Will get back to listening to stuff I never rated on WMP when the washer shuts up!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

It finally got quiet!

A little Queensryche "Operation: Live Crime"


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Wrathchild America - _Climbin' the Walls _:rock::rock::rock:






Another pretty obscure, yet cool old thrash metal band... :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Scorpions "Animal Magnetism" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go to the desert, camp out under the stars, and "forget" to check your "shooz" for scorpions when you put them on the next morning...****OUCH!!!****





Red Rider "As Far as Siam".









Later, I may listen to the album Anthrax "State of Euphoria" - I want to listen to the songs "Make Me Laugh", "Who Cares Wins", and "Finale'" (pronounced like "finally")


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Tom Waits

Small Change Album
"Change your life, turn into a nine year old Hindu boy and get rid of your wife"-Step Right Up!


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

meshuggah


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I keep going back to The Cursed...it has REALLY grown on me. :rock::rock::rock:

VERY heavy and "Sabbath-y" OH YEAH!!! :devil:


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



mossyoak said:


> meshuggah



I was never really into these guys until a friend showed me obZen (amazing album) :devil:. I think it takes a while before something "clicks" and you begin to appreciate their music. It's not particularly exciting on the first listen but once you understand the technicality, it grows on you. The other Meshuggah album I've heard is Catch Thirtythree, which is incredible as well. Despite the heaviness, it's surprisingly organic sounding and flows so well as a concept.

This week I picked up Origin - Antithesis and The Faceless - Planetary Duality. Both great albums if you're into tech death. Just a warning - everything else seems slow and soft after listening to Origin.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Red Rider "As Far as Siam" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go to Bajor in a runabout, transport as many locusts (grasshoppers) from the surface as you can, go to the third planet in the Terran system at maximum warp (being absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you drop out of warp just before you reach low orbit), and transport all of the locusts into the lower atmosphere of all land masses in temperate regions (this does not include deserts or the arctic regions) as you can...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* Better just beat the living tweedle out of some glockenspiels instead.






The Police "Ghost in the Machine"









Later, I may listen to Metallica "Kill 'Em All".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A little ELO.

What can I say?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A little Melissa Manchester now...

I think I'm losing it!


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> I was never really into these guys until a friend showed me obZen (amazing album) :devil:. I think it takes a while before something "clicks" and you begin to appreciate their music. It's not particularly exciting on the first listen but once you understand the technicality, it grows on you. The other Meshuggah album I've heard is Catch Thirtythree, which is incredible as well. Despite the heaviness, it's surprisingly organic sounding and flows so well as a concept.
> 
> This week I picked up Origin - Antithesis and The Faceless - Planetary Duality. Both great albums if you're into tech death. Just a warning - everything else seems slow and soft after listening to Origin.



obZen is the album i have, that type of music is what i typically have playing in my jeep when im off roading playing in the back ground like elevator music from hell.

five finger death punch is another good band and thats what i was listening to today when i was out on the trails. 3 foot deep creek crossings, deep mud ruts, rock crawling, and hard fast metal, thats a good day off right there.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Overkill - _W.F.O._ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Kill 'Em All" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go to the Cardassian system in a runabout, transport as many crickets from the surface of the second satellite (moon) of Cardassia Prime as you can, go to the third planet in sector 001 (the Terran system) at maximum warp (being absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you drop out of warp just before you reach low orbit), and transport all of the crickets into the lower atmosphere of all land masses (well, the most heavily populated ones anyway) in temperate regions (this does not include deserts or the arctic regions) as you can so that the people get pissed off at all the damn chirping and start hosing everything down with Raid, Black Flag, and other insecticides in aerosol bombs (spray cans)...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* Better just beat the living tweedle out of some drum sets instead.





Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".









Later, I may listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World".


----------



## nightshade (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"You are a God"
Vertical Horizon


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Old Album time here in London.

Currently on 'Oh you pretty thing' by David Bowie off album 'Hunky Dory' 

Go for it David...


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Overkill - _Bloodletting _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *O BARNACLES!!!*...I mean...*YAY!!! YOU GOT ONE CORRECT!!!*














Later, I may listen to R.E.M. "Green".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Black Sabbath - _Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your keyboard.





The Cars "Panorama".




You might be thinking "Why the F would a self-professed metalhead listen to a band like The Cars?"
Because.
If I've told you once, I've told you 2,458,770 times:
I'm a metalhead *MOST* of the time, but not ****ALL**** of the time!!!

Later, I might listen to Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Nuge!

'Stranglehold' By Ted Nugent. 

Rediscovered it after seeing my kids playing it on Guitar Hero! 

Great track.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

For some strange reason, I'm in the mood for:

Ted Nugent - _Ted Nugent :rock::rock::rock:_








It's been a long time since I listened to _Stranglehold..._it's one incredible guitar masterpiece of a song! Ya just gotta love Uncle Ted!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I'm in the mood for Annihilator but it's bed time!

Night y'all!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Slayer "South of Heaven" then *AWWW TARTAR SAUCE!!!*...er...um...I mean...*YAY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!*














Later, I may listen to R.E.M. "Document", so I can listen to the song "It's the End of the World As We Know It (and I Feel Fine)".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

At this moment, I'm listening to the album Anthrax "State of Euphoria" - I want to listen to the songs "Make Me Laugh", "Who Cares Wins", and "Finale'" (pronounced like "finally")


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hall Of The Mountain King by Savatage


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Mary Chapin Carpenter-I Feel Lucky followed up with 

the Pointer Sisters-I'm So Excited.

(I'm getting into a new apartment really soon...I can't wait!!!)


----------



## Onuris (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

12 Stones- "Crash"


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Motörhead - _Iron Fist_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Onuris (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Enigma- "Love Sensuality Devotion" (album)

Some of the best music to have on in the background when making love. Have the CD player set to repeat entire album. Time to wake my girlfriend up. :naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Slayer "South of Heaven" then *AWWW TARTAR SAUCE!!!* Go to a graveyard and start digging up corpses and prying open coffins until you come across a zombie, spark up a bowl, then try to put the zombie out of its misery by stabbing it with a steak (note sp. of "stake")! O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY CRUMMY IDEA!!! Better just beat the living tweedle out of some bass axes (bass guitars) instead.





Metallica "Kill 'Em All".









Later on, I might listen to Metallica "Ride the Lightning".


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

'Don't eat the yellow snow' by Frank Zappa from the CD you can't do that on stage anymore vol:1. Nanoo no no ! I saw Frank live on his last UK tour an age ago! What a showman. Apparently he was thinking for running for president shortly before he died. Our loss


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Yeah, That's probably why he "Died" sad to say.:candle:Long Live The Dental Floss Tycoon!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Deep Purple - _Machine Head _:rock::rock::rock:






An oldie, but definitely a goodie!!! :devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Tragically Hip - Fully Completely


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Kill 'Em All" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak onstage before a Metallica concert, yell "*BASS SOLO TAKE ONE!!!*" into a live mic (microphone), then grab a bass axe (bass guitar) and use it to beat the living tweedle out of the other axes (guitars), the amps & speakers, the guitar effects pedals, the drum set, the keyboard(s), the microphone stands, and the accordion and/or the electric violin (as if you really expect to find either one of those here!!!)





Kraftwerk "Computer World".









Later on, I might listen to Billy Squier "Don't Say No".




I want to listen to the songs "The Stroke" and "Too Daze Gone" {_yes, this is the spelling & syntax used in the song title_}.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just got 'Rays' by Michael Nesmith. About as 'out there' as Country/Rock/Alternative gets. The wooly hat has gone forever!

'...and the same thing goes for Christmas!'


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Black Sabbath - _Vol. 4 _


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

A train honking from at least 2 miles away and probably more.

Gone to bed after this post!


----------



## R33E8 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Justice - Phantom pt.II (Soulwax Remix)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

24 hours by Tom Jones


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *AWWW TARTAR SAUCE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your keyboard.





Viva Piñata (title song on DVD)




I want to watch the episodes "Candiosity", "Queen for a Day", and "Whirlm with a Dream" as well.

The title screen of the episode "Candiosity".





Later on, I might listen to Def Leppard "On Through the Night".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2009)

*What are you watching?*

In the same vein as the "What are you listening to?" thread, this one is for what you're watching with your eyes - your ears play a role here, but aren't the sole focus.
Photographs of DVD covers, laser disk covers, video casette covers, etc. are encouraged here, but are ****NEVER**** necessary.

This may be a TV program, or a prerecorded TV program or movie on video cassette, laser disc, DVD, or Blu-Ray DVD (what? you haven't disembowelled your Blu-Ray DVD player & harvested that precious Blu-Ray laser diode out of that thing yet? )

Here, let's get this show on the road here...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Viva Piñata "The Piñatas Must be Crazy and Other Stories".
I wanted to watch the episodes "Candiosity" (pronounced "



"), "Queen for a Day", and "Whirlm with a Dream".


----------



## greenlight (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Every morning when I can't sleep I watch C-Span to help me fall back asleep. It sometimes works, but I end up watching a lot of interesting interviews.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Hi LED Museum,

How's it going? Hope everything is well.

I am watching later seasons of Mystery Science Theater 3000 (MST3K). The last few seasons are, IMO, absolutely hilarious.:thumbsup:




greenlight said:


> Every morning when I can't sleep I watch C-Span to help me fall back asleep. It sometimes works, but I end up watching a lot of interesting interviews.



I love it when they tag along with the troops in Iraq and Afghanistan to give a snip it of what life's like out there.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

I've been watching a lot of TRU-TV lately (used to be Court TV). I like the Smoking Gun Presents series, Cops, World's Wildest Police Chases, Most Shocking,and the like.

I watch The Shield on DVD. I have the first 6 seasons on DVD, and will get the final season once it's out.

I've also been watching videos of drive-in theater snack bar and intermission ads. Kind of a trip back in time. Only 3 more weeks until the first drive-in around here opens for the season! Woo Hoo!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Family Guy, freakin' sweet..







(see clip of above image here: http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=1fd0dfa3110cd39c03b1d970b109f0d0)

And last night the ultra-rare cult classic Phantom Of The Paradise was on.. (see original trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw8NcUKTZXY)








dudemar said:


> I am watching later seasons of Mystery Science Theater 3000 (MST3K). The last few seasons are, IMO, absolutely hilarious.



If you can find it, the not-on-video/DVD episode "Agent From H.A.R.M." is my fave MST3K episode of all time :thumbsup:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Imagine a smoke filled night club in 1967 - pack of Winstons on the table and a glass of brandy. Probably not your first tonight! You keep ordering because they keep playing and you've got no one to go home to...
Bring it on....


Laid back sounds for the midnight hour - Dudley Moore ( For it is he...) with his composition of 'Straight Life', from the CD ;Dudley Moore Ensemble'


Nice........mmmmm.
tired


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Right now, I'm watching the printer in the office "run off" 150 copies of this:


----------



## DaddyCool (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Well, i am currently watching a handwritten notice from my neighbour stating:



> _Herr *****,
> 
> die Postfrau hat bei mir ein Paket für Sie abgegeben. Ich bin allerdings erst Montag wieder in *****.
> 
> ...


This drives me mad, cause i bet my shoes this is my long awaited Fenix TK 11 R2 and PD20 delivery!!  Oh my... NOT BEFORE MONDAY... thats torture!! What the heck these postal guys are doin... i was at home the whole day! Fubar


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Bakerton Group - _El Rojo 






_An all instrumental CD from the band otherwise known as Clutch. :thumbsup:


----------



## taiji (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"Miracles Out Of Nowhere" Kansas (Leftoveture)


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Right now: S2E5 of Flashpoint .Wikipedia link here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashpoint_(TV_series)

Quite a good show,actually.

Next up: Burn Notice S2E15. Wikipedia link here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burn_Notice .


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Forrest Gump

life's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you get. So true in Belgium


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Clutch - _Clutch :rock::rock::rock:_






Specifically - _I Have The Body of John Wilkes Booth_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *YAAAAYYYY!!! YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE CORRECT!!!!!!* 






Later on, I might listen to Kraftwerk "Computer World" and Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Bam Margera Presents Viva La Bands Volume 2



(which ain't quite as good as volume 1)


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Just finished watching an old (1970) episode of Mission Impossible on the AmericanLife TV channel. They mostly run old episodes of classic TV shows. Just watched Jim and a young woman in a homemade, motorized, Go-kart zip underneath a checkpoint gate rigged with explosives....

I want that kart!


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Im really into *24* season 7 and *NCIS* season 2 at the moment. 

Neighbours and Home And Away are staples for me, been watching every weekday for the past 15 years.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Ted Nugent - _Free-For-All_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

The Isaac's concert in Norway.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Electric Cafe" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak into a classical music recital well before curtain time, set up a Moog or Korg keyboard, connect it to 50,000 watts worth of amplifiers, connect those amps to big speakers (that can handle the power {_hide them behind curtains if necessary_}), and wait patiently...when they start to play "The 1812 Overture", wait an additional 2 minutes 47 seconds, and then start to bang out synthetic electronic sounds from your keyboard.





Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".




I wanted to listen to the songs "Three Little Pigs", "Cereal Killer", "Misadventures of ****man", and "Green Jellÿ Theme Song".

Later on, I might listen to Kraftwerk "Autobahn".


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

beautiful russianblue cat.. want one of those. 

sorry to hear about it getting lost.. hope you found it already.

*to topic.. i am watching few weeks old tv episodes of crime shows.. csi ended and law order criminal intent begins.. 

and before that i watched movie Sahara. 

and all that time i have surfed the net and cpf.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Did All of "The 69 Eyes - Devils" with a few from another album on the CD, and started "Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists" in my truck today.

Don't generally put music on when I'm web-surfing because I don't generally do two things well at once!

EDIT: I can drive and rock at the same time!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Black Sabbath - _Sabotage_ :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*



Toohotruk said:


> Ted Nugent - _Free-For-All_ :rock::rock::rock:



Wow, I haven't seen that cover for about twenty years! That was the first Nuge album I ever bought. Nice memories.

In that vein - currently listening to 'No easy way down' by early eighties West Coast 'Head' band - The Rain Parade.

(Whispers) DDooooowwwwnnnnnnn.......


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer" then *AWWW TARTAR SAUCE!!!* Dress up as a pig (****NOT*** a police officer!!!*



), build a house made out of straw, and patiently wait for the big bad wolf...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY CRUMMY IDEA!!! Better just barbecue some telephones instead (from Digimon season 1 episode 1 {_episode title "*And So it Begins...*_"}).





Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".




I want to listen to the songs "Europe Endless", "The Hall of Mirrors", "Showroom Dummies", and "Trans-Europe Express".

Later on, I might listen to Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".




I think I'll listen to the songs "Radioland", "The Voice of Energy", "Antenna", "Radio Stars", "Transistor", and "Ohm Sweet Ohm".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

More from Disturbed today in the truck, but mostly talk radio.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Now I'm listening to the first album I bought featuring Uncle Ted:

Ted Nugent - _Weekend Warriors_ 







A true classic...:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity" then *O BARNACLES!!!* Swallow some resistors, ceramic disc capacitors (or "capacitators" as some people call them, or "condensers" which was the old fashioned term), diodes, and transistors...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!! They don't digest very well. Better just beat the living tweedle out of a Moog or Korg synthesizer instead.





Heavy Metal "The First 20 Years".




I wanted to listen to Judas Priest "Breaking the Law", *the Nuge*



"Free For All", and Alice Cooper "Eighteen" (Alice Cooper is actually a male, not a female - despite his effeminate first name!).

A bit later, I'll probably listen to Heavy Metal "Music from the Motion Picture".




This album actually has very little true "heavy metal" music in it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Heavy Metal "The First 20 Years" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Pilot a small (runabout-class) ship at maximum warp to the Beta Stromgren system (a red giant star located 23 parsecs beyond the most distant manned exploration made by the Federation), drop out of warp there, enter orbit of Beta Stromgren at approximately 0.35 A.U., wait for the diameter of the star to suddenly decrease by ~100,000km, then disengage (drop) your shields, close your eyes, and wait...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY TERRIBLE IDEA!!! Better just go and beat the living tweedle out of some (already broken) refrigerators and/or washingmachines instead.





Kraftwerk "The Man Machine".





Later, I might listen to Metallica "Kill 'Em All".





I may also listen to Def Leppard "On Through the Night".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

I got all but a few of the songs on Heavy Metal: The First 20 Years and while none of them blow me away all are fun to listen to!

No good (or bad) music here at work due to kids (and adults) fighting all the time and a TV on most of the time.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Wow, that Heavy Metal CD brings back quite a few memories, I have to get it again. 

Sort of in that vein, currently playing 'Tea for one' off my favourite Led Zeppelin album - Presence. You all have to seek this out as a relatively unsung classic of our times. Get it while it still is 'Our Times' and not 'Our Old folks' times' !!!

Go for it Jimmy! Led Zeppelin? No...Incandescant Zeppelin indeed!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Got the entire Heavy Metal: The First 20 Years playing.

"Easy Livin' " right this second


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC - _Highway To Hell_

















YESSSSS!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Def Leppard "On Through the Night" then *AWWW BARNACLES!!!* Drive a "big rig" with a gigantic electric bass axe (bass guitar) tied to the top of its trailer through a red light hoping that another "big rig" will "T-Bone" you and cause the destruction of the gigantic electric bass axe you're carrying...O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY TERRIBLE IDEA!!! Better just go and beat the living tweedle out of some regular-sized bass axes instead!!!





National Lampoon "That's Not Funny, That's Sick".




This is an audio sketch (not music/songs) album made in 1977.
I wanted to listen to sketches such as "The Squalor Show", "Confession", "Pulp", "Rapeline", "Mr. Roberts #1", "Stereos and Such", "Mr. Roberts #2", and "Dial-A-Curse".

Later this morning, I might listen to Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer" and Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".


----------



## taiji (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVqX0a49HM&feature=related



I wish I had a fraction of this boy's guitar virtousoness.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

I like watching episodes of Survivorman with Les Stroud and "Man vs. Wild" with Bear Grylls.

I like Survivorman, because Les Stroud is totally alone. Granted, he likely has a sat-phone for true emergencies.. But he is mostly alone and has to do all the filming himself. I admire that.

I like "Man vs. Wild" because Bear doesn't hold things back and totally shows his feelings/misgivings about eating that disgusting caterpillar or whatnot.. He makes no attempt to hide the fact that what he is eating IS disgusting and tastes bad. 

The irony is not lost on me though: I find it ironic(or whatever) that I'll be watching either of their shows while munching on a bag of Cheetos! And I thank Goodness that I'm around 'civilization'. :bow:


Outside of those, I like watching alot of the Science Channel, Discover, History, and National Geographic channel.
Keeps my mind fresh!!

I also like Family Guy, American Dad, and My Name is Earl. Nothing like brain-numbing TV when you want it!


----------



## roguesw (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

Been watching this group of shows for the last 3 years
House MD, How I met your mother, Two and a Half Men,
And recently
Fringe, The Big Bang theory
I try to catch discovery channel specials about space too


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Just imagine how good he'll be in a few years!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

AC/DC - _For Those About To Rock_ _(We Salute You)_ :rock::rock::rock:







FIRE!!!


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

primus, lady gaga, OCMS


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Some "Kill Hannah" just now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Kill 'Em All" then *FIIIISH PAAASSSSSTE!!!* Sneak onstage before a Metallica concert, yell "*BASS SOLO TAKE ONE!!!*" into a live mic (microphone), then grab a bass axe (bass guitar) and use it to beat the living tweedle out of the other axes (guitars), the amps & speakers, the guitar effects pedals, the drum set, the keyboard(s), the microphone stands (including the one holding the mic you just yelled into {and probably spit a little on as well!}), and the accordion and/or the glockenspeil (as if you really expect to find either one of those at a Metallica concert!!!) Then fly to London, and go and superglue the hands of Big Ben so that the time is always displayed as "4:20" - being absolutely, positively, 100% certain to spark up a bowl after doing this {_for *nightcrawler* on one of the five BBSs I post this on - you know which BBS you're on!!!_}





Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer" and Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Jesse (6yo) and Brooklyn (4yo cute as a bug but AIRhead) playing not 10 feet away.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*







Slayer from 1990 "Seasons in the Abyss"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then *SON OF A DIDDLY!!! THAT'S NOT IT!!!!!!* Go find a large, "all-in-one" computer like a Commodore CBM 8032 (or anything that looks even remotely like one, such as a Data I/O video display terminal), and proceed to beat the living tweedle out of it with something fairly heavy (but not sharp - you just want to cause severe blunt force trauma here!), such as a wooden baseball bat or the blunt end of an axe - even an old or used bowling ball would do the trick here. Then, look at your wristwatch. When it indicates the time as 4:20 (AM or PM), sneak behind the dipsty dumpster in the alley or go into the bathroom, turn the fan on, stand on the toliet, and spark up a "J".









This is a video display terminal not too unlike one that I owned in the early-1990s.

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".





Later on, I might listen to Judas Priest "Screaming for Vengeance".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Black Label Society - _Mafia _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## nightshade (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"Electric Funeral" - Black Sabbath


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

"Leviathan" by Mastodon


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Yngwie Malmsteen - Alchemy


----------



## Surefire Security (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

L. A. Freeway - Guy Clark

did have some Townes van Zandt on earlier too. That man is a genius. Just a pity he couldnt work out the booze was killing him.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

The Roast of Larry The Cable Guy on Comedy Central. 







Get-'Er-Done!!!


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you watching?*

My mum got me, *The long way down*, *The long way round*, and *By any means*, a week or so ago and i just finished them, realy good documentaries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kraftwerk "Computer World" then *YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!* You got one correct!!!










Later on, I'll probably listen to Skinny Puppy "Bites".




I want to listen to the song "Church in H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws".
I'm not a very religious person, but I will absolutely, positively, 100% refuse to listen to this particular song on Sundays even if I really want to hear it.

After this, I might listen to Korn "See You on the Other Side", so I can listen to the song "Twisted Transistor".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Pantera - _Vulgar Display Of Power _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Kill 'Em All" then *SON OF A DIDDLY!!!* Sneak onstage before a Metallica concert, yell "*BASS SOLO TAKE ONE!!!*" into a live mic (microphone), then grab a bass axe (bass guitar), find out where they have the bags of garbage backstage, and beat the living tweedle out of them with the bass axe!!!





Def Leppard "On Through the Night".





Later this morning, I might listen to Dokken "Tooth and Nail".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Loud s**t on the other side of the wall!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Hey Craig, you do know you won an Icon, right? And shockingly enough, so did I!!!

 

AC/DC - _Flick Of The Switch _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

Right now: AC/DC-Anything Goes.
Next up:Guns n Roses: Paradise City.

(One of the things I'm having to get used to in my new apartment is remembering to keep the volume down on my Z5500s, so my neighbors don't yell at me.. takes some discipline on my part.)


----------



## wacbzz (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

There's always time for a little Goo Goo Muck...






***RIP Lux Interior - - 10/21/46 - 2/4/09***


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: What are you listening to? Volume 8*

that was a crazy game of poker -OAR
next, pipes- the boondock saints


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Hey Craig, you do know you won an Icon, right? And shockingly enough, so did I!!!



Yeah, I just found out approximately thirty minutes ago - so I dropped everything and fired off an email to Greta with the requested information!!!
    


Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?










Later this morning, I'll listen to Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".





After that, I might listen to Slayer "South of Heaven".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?





Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".





Later this morning, I'll listen to Anthrax "Among the Living", so I can hear the song "N.F.L. Efilnikufesin" - that song has nothing whatsoever to do with football!!!










I may also listen to Anthrax "State of Euphoria".


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 19, 2009)

'Good taste' by The Cramps from 'Smell of Female' CD brings me back to November 1984, Manchester, 'Gunpowder' and punk for the second time. I was too young to drive that Van! Where are you now Claire?

Thanks for the memory boost wacbzz - I had no idea.

Course back then we were all into heels!!! :tinfoil:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 19, 2009)

Right now: I'm watching Ron Hood's The Woodsmaster:Volume 2. (Quite good,actually..)

Later I might listen to Guns n Rosesaradise City.


----------



## wacbzz (Mar 19, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> 'Good taste' by The Cramps from 'Smell of Female' CD brings me back to November 1984, Manchester, 'Gunpowder' and punk for the second time. I was too young to drive that Van! Where are you now Claire?
> 
> Thanks for the memory boost wacbzz - I had no idea.
> 
> Course back then we were all into heels!!! :tinfoil:



Heels??? Hell, I was still trying to get my parents to let me wear my Peter Murphy shirt out in public!

That was also the year that I bought my first Ministry cassette..._Work for Love_ anyone?!?!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2009)

Almost perfect silence but for the clicking of a clock (and of my keyboard).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2009)

White Zombie just now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?











Later this morning, I'll probably (well, almost "CERTAINLY") listen to Metallica "Ride the Lightning" and possibly Metallica "Kill 'Em All" as well.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2009)

Metallica - St. Anger


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2009)

Pink Floyd - _Wish You Were Here _


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?










Later this morning, I'll probably (well, almost "CERTAINLY") listen to Anthrax "Persistence of Time" and possibly Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer" as well.
I want to listen to the Green Jellÿ song "Three Little Pigs".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2009)

Scatterbrain - _Here Comes Trouble _:laughing::laughing::laughing:






I wanted to hear - _Don't Call Me Dude _


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 21, 2009)

Watched Penn and Teller Bulls**t at Watchtvsitcoms.com called "gun control"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?










Later this morning, I'll probably (well, almost "CERTAINLY") also listen to Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".
I want to listen to the Green Jellÿ song "Three Little Pigs".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 22, 2009)

Metallica - _Death Magnetic :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 23, 2009)

Autograph "Sign In Please".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 23, 2009)

Nothing because after I hit "post" I'm signing off and hitting the sack!

Goodnight my peeps!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 24, 2009)

"Straight-No Chaser" jazz program on WSHA-FM. Nice traditional jazz.

Geoff


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 24, 2009)

The AC just shut down a few minutes ago and the dishwasher is getting after it and I'm gonna hit the sack soon.....

So nothing at this time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2009)

Motorhead from various albums...


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 25, 2009)

Overkill - _Coverkill :rock::rock::rock:







_Specifically...their version of Judas Priest's - _Tyrant_


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 26, 2009)

Right now:Weird Al Yankovic- Whatever You Like.
Next up: Guns n Roses: Paradise City. (What can I say: I've got eclectic taste.. )


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 26, 2009)

Overkill - _Horrorscope :rock::rock::rock:_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All" then *O FUDGE!!!* Go to the Cardassian system in a runabout, transport as many crickets from the surface of the second satellite (moon) of Cardassia Prime as you can, go to the third planet in sector 001 (the Terran system) at maximum warp (being absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you drop out of warp just before you reach low orbit), and transport all of the crickets into the lower atmosphere of all land masses (well, the most heavily populated ones anyway) in temperate regions (this does not include deserts or the arctic regions) as you can so that the people get pissed off at all the damn chirping and start hosing everything down with Raid, Black Flag, and other insecticides in aerosol bombs (spray cans)...*O WAIT!!! THAT'S A REALLY ROTTEN IDEA!!!* Better just beat the living tweedle out of some drum sets instead.





Metallica "Kill 'Em All".





Later this morning, I might listen to Metallica "Ride the Lightning".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2009)

More Motorhead!


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 27, 2009)

God Is An Astronaut.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2009)

Motorhead - Overkill


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm listening to no more memory

http://www.myspace.com/cyriaksmusic


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2009)

Still stuck on Motorhead!


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 27, 2009)

System of a Down- the greatest band ever.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2009)

Season 1 of Digimon.





I wanted to watch the episode "Subzero Ice Punch!".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 28, 2009)

Disturbed - _Ten Thousand Fists _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 28, 2009)

A couple by Dragonforce and then back to Motörhead.


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 28, 2009)

Believe it or not, the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.


----------



## BVR (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg0Hhmm07VM


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 29, 2009)

Guns n Roses - _Chinese Democracy_ :shrug::shrug::shrug:







Some of it's better than expected...borrowed it from a friend, cause even though he still has that voice, I just can't bring myself to support that A-hole Axl Rose. :shakehead

Besides, without Slash, it just ain't G n R...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2009)

Right now, I'm listening to E.L.O. "Out Of the Blue".





Later, I'll probably listen to Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".





And when that is finished, I plan on watching Season 1 of Digimon.





I want to watch the episode "Togemon in Toy Town".
I may also be watching "Beelzemon's Big Day" from season 3 of Digimon.


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 29, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> And when that is finished, I plan on watching Season 1 of Digimon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang! I havent heard of or seen that show since I was about 12. I guess I grew out of it. I can still remember the theme song, which by the way, rocks.


----------



## concept0 (Mar 29, 2009)

War Games!

Haven't been able to bring myself to watch the sequel. Maybe I'll Netflix it soon...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 29, 2009)

As good as absolute silence in this house which don't happen often!

When I feel like breaking the silence I think I'll use Queensryche "Breaking the Silence"


----------



## ConfederateScott (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm listening to Cry Of The Loon. A CD that was recorded in the wilderness of northern Maine along the Allagash Waterway. I ordered it off Ebay last week. A couple of friends and I spent a few weeks there back in '01 and I fell in love with the sound of loons calling, the running water, frogs, etc. This CD is so soothing and peaceful. Takes me back to sitting around the campfire with my friends. Before daylight the darkness was so........dark until I whipped out my......I don't remember the specific model...but it was definately a Surefire. Oh gosh, what great a trip that was. I LOVE this CD for reminding me of it so perfectly.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 30, 2009)

Primus - _Sailing the Seas of Cheese _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2009)

Right now, I'm listening to Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".






Later this morning, I'll be watching the last two episodes of Digimon season 3.






"Jeri Fights Back" and "Such Sweet Sorrow".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2009)

LEDobsession said:


> Dang! I havent heard of or seen that show since I was about 12. I guess I grew out of it. I can still remember the theme song, which by the way, rocks.


Here, maybe this will help then:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Di Di Di
Digimon Digimon

Di Di Di
Digimon Digimon

Di Di Di
Digimon Digital Monsters
Digimon are the Champions

Digimon Digital Monsters
Digimon are the Champions

Change into Digital Champions to save the Digital
{_spoken forcefully; not sung or shouted_} *WORLD!!!*

Digimon Digital Monsters 
Digimon are the Champions

Digimon Digital Monsters
Digimon are the Champions

Digivolve into Champions 
Digivolve into Ultimate

Digimon Digital Monsters
Digimon are the Champions

Digimon Digital Monsters
Digimon Are The Champions

Digimon Digital Monsters

Digimon!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The music used in the "digivolving" sequence in season 3 is also quite awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 30, 2009)

It's MIGHTY quiet in here yet again and I don't think I'll be breaking the silence before heading off to bed (after checking three other forums including CPFM)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2009)

LEDobsession said:


> Dang! I havent heard of or seen that show since I was about 12. I guess I grew out of it. I can still remember the theme song, which by the way, rocks.



Here are two .WAV files from Digimon:

Opening (theme) song for season 1 (5,322,916 bytes) (run time 60.350 seconds)

Digivolution sequence (season 3) (4,432,508 bytes) (run time 50.250 seconds)

:thumbsup: :twothumbs :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 31, 2009)

Motorhead baby!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 1, 2009)

Overkill - _The Years Of Decay_


----------



## Patriot (Apr 1, 2009)

I rarely listen to rock these days because it's not my taste anymore but I was listening to an old "hunting CD" so right now I'm caught up on Nugent's Great White Buffalo...lol. That song cracks me up but I really dig the guitar riff.


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 1, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Here are two .WAV files from Digimon:



Haha! Yeah boy! Thats the stuff! That first one brings back the old days. I think I still have some digimon cards from back in the day, somewhere.

Oh, and Im listening to Beck right now.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 2, 2009)

Down - _NOLA _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 4, 2009)

Ted Nugent - _If You Can't Lick 'Em...Lick 'Em _:devil: :devil: :devil:







I was rummaging through my CD collection (which is scattered all over the house) and I ran across this forgotten classic...and I just HAD to hear the title track.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2009)

A little later this morning, I plan on watching Viva Piñata on DVD.






I want to watch the episodes "Candiosity" (pronounced "



"), plus "Queen for a Day" and "Whirlm with a Dream" as well.

The title screen of the episode "Candiosity".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 4, 2009)

More Motorhead 

From 1995 - Sacrifice.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2009)

Viva Piñata.
I want to watch the episodes "Queen for a Day" (primarily because it features buzzlegums in a leading role) and "A Chewnicorn in the Garden".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Something frying (and smelling pretty good) from the kitchen.

Just a while ago Motorhead - Everything Louder than Anyone Else


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2009)

Rush - _Moving Pictures _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

Easter2.sid.
From a game or demo written on the Commodore 64 computer.






It doesn't sound very "Eastery"; best guess here is that it was released on an Easter Sunday in 1991 or 1992.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 12, 2009)

Still hung up on Motorhead.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2009)

Black Sabbath - _Master of Reality _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Do not have any Easter music. Then I realized I still have my Christmas playlist on my iPod.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 15, 2009)

LEDninja said:


> Do not have any Easter music. Then I realized I still have my Christmas playlist on my iPod.



And I hope you erased it!!! :green: 






:nana:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 15, 2009)

Anthrax - _The Persistence of Time _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Anthrax - _The Persistence of Time _:rock::rock::rock:


{spoken like Butt-Head} *YES!!!! THE NATIONAL ANTHRAX!!!*






Dio "Holy Diver".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 15, 2009)

LOUD AC unit and "Charmed" on TV.

Home will be a blessing!


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Rush Roll the Bones


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 18, 2009)

Alice Cooper - _Constrictor_


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 18, 2009)

Right now: watching the Mythbusters Alaska Special 2. (S7E02)
Next up: listening to Guns'n Rosesaradise City.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 18, 2009)

Thunder, RAIN and all the reports of flooded roads and downed trees on the scanner!


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 20, 2009)

The storm is crossing Hamilton now. Pitter patter of rain against my window but no thunder.

Tried listening to my iPOD (Toni Tenille & Karen Carpenter) but the window installers are still working despite the weather (they are converting my building from single glazed to double glazed windows).
Bam bam bam brrrrrrr ...
... bam bam bam brrrrrrr ...
Have been going out all day over the last 2 weeks to stay away from the noise but did not want to go out into the rain today.

Think I'll move on to Olivia Newton John & Anne Murray this afternoon amongst all the racket.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 20, 2009)

Two boys who react like fire and gasoline together, and the little annoying sister of one of them.

Last but not least the mother of the boy and girl yelling at them.


----------



## Onuris (Apr 21, 2009)

Anberlin- Cities


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 22, 2009)

Trouble - _Trouble _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Onuris (Apr 22, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold- Beast and the Harlot :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 23, 2009)

Testament - _The Gathering _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 24, 2009)

Alice Cooper - _Killer_


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 25, 2009)

AC/DC - _Highway To Hell _:rock::rock::rock:







Looks like this thread is dying off...:shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2009)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2009)

While I was at Safeway a short time ago today, I heard the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time" over the in-store speakers, but I swear I heard the lyrics like:




*Feels like a flaaaaasssssshhhhlight, feels like a FLAAAASSSSH-LIIIIGHT!!!*







*Feels like a flaaaaasssssshhhhlight, feels like a FLAAAASSSSH-LIIIIGHT!!!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Black Sabbath - _Reunion _:rock::rock::rock:








Specifically - _Psycho Man_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2009)

TNT is on the office TV.

The Boss is playing Spyder Solitaire on the other 'puter.

It finally is not raining hard enough to hear this stuff!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Slayer.


----------



## nosuchagency (Apr 30, 2009)

vanessa carlton


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 30, 2009)

*PORN!!! 


*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?






Raven "The Pack Is Back"




When this album is played on the computer, the word "Is" is capitalised even though it should not be.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 30, 2009)

TNT is on the office TV.

(which means "Charmed")

Came up short on parts for a job here at the shop so on the 'puter instead...


----------



## Toohotruk (May 1, 2009)

Death Angel - _Fall From Grace _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Onuris (May 1, 2009)

Audioslave- Cochise :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 2, 2009)

Overkill - _Killbox 13_


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

The Essential Judas Priest. "Delivering the Goods".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

The "Hellion".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Living after Midnight".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Hot Rockin".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"The Sentinal".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Hell Patrol".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Screaming for Vengeance".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Some Heads are gonna Roll".


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

Diamonds and Rust (Live).


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2009)

"Victim of Changes (Live)".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2009)

Slayer "South of Heaven".


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 2, 2009)

Today I will mostly be listening to Roisin Murphy - Ruby Blue album - her first solo effort.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2009)

The first episode of Digimon season 5 (aka Digimon Data Squad)


----------



## Toohotruk (May 2, 2009)

Excellent choice MARNAV1! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 2, 2009)

It took me a minute to find it, but for some reason, I was in the mood for this...

Judas Priest - _Stained Class _:rock::rock::rock:









I just HAD to listen to - _Exciter _


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 2, 2009)

I lied.

I am now listening to 'The King of Rock and Roll' by Prefab Sprout.

Sorry...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 3, 2009)

Hey Craig, how do you like "South of Heaven" compared to Slayer's other albums? It's weird going from "Reign in Blood" to their "new" style.  Personally, one of my favorites of their "new" albums is "God Hates Us All" - lots of memorable audio there.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2009)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Hey Craig, how do you like "South of Heaven" compared to Slayer's other albums? It's weird going from "Reign in Blood" to their "new" style.  Personally, one of my favorites of their "new" albums is "God Hates Us All" - lots of memorable audio there.


I think "South of Heaven" *is better* than some of their other albums (I only have "Reign in Blood" and "Show No Mercy" to compare with here).






Digimon Data Squad "There Are Monsters Among Us!".


----------



## Onuris (May 3, 2009)

Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus- The Climb :sick2:

The rule in my house is everyone gets to take turns picking the music, and I have 3 young daughters. Their idea of good music does not always correlate with mine, unfortunately.


----------



## Unforgiven (May 3, 2009)

Continued


----------

